# Logger's day off...



## Gologit

...cutting firewood. No rest for the weary.


----------



## Jacob J.

That Slingerized 660 sounds might good...


----------



## Gologit

Thanks Jacob. What I'm really doing is learning how to work the video camera and then how to get the darn things posted.


Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## forestryworks

hey bob, good to see you got a video posted. good saw.

merry christmas to ya.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Hey I cut about three cord of wood today and burned some slash.


----------



## Metals406

Very nice Bob


----------



## slowp

Good video, but I'm sorry you have to cut wood. 

I made cookies--the kind you eat!


----------



## redprospector

Nice vid Bob. Watch burning that Pine, it'll stop up yer chimney you know. 
I took the day off and finally did my Christmas shopping. I'd rather have been cutting wood, I didn't know there were that many people in the county.

Merry Christmas,

Andy


----------



## slowp

How does the wood get split? I hope you really take today off.

Well, I better start pie making.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> How does the wood get split? I hope you really take today off.
> 
> Well, I better start pie making.



I took _most_ of the day off. The wood will get split next fall some time...when it's lighter and easier to handle. 

Save me some pie.


----------



## bullbuck

redprospector said:


> Nice vid Bob. Watch burning that Pine, it'll stop up yer chimney you know.
> I took the day off and finally did my Christmas shopping. I'd rather have been cutting wood, I didn't know there were that many people in the county.
> 
> Merry Christmas,
> 
> Andy



haha i went to wally world christmas eve and had to park way out in the dirt,that place was a madhouse!and yes i would have also much rather been cutting


----------



## Rickochet

Nice work Bob! I am impressed not only by your saw, but with your new found electronic skills!

No more of this for you!!!!!>>>>>>>>>> :computer2:


----------



## floyd

yeah next fall it'll be just like popcorn...light & fluffy.

Used to limit out on height before weight having dead pp hauled for chips.

Too bad the marketing wasn't better on blue stain pine yrs ago. It really makes nice wainscoating & paneling


----------



## Cedarkerf

Hey Bob gotter done good on you. That bar looks as clean as when I ran that thing last May.


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> Hey Bob gotter done good on you. That bar looks as clean as when I ran that thing last May.



LOL...that's not the same bar. And that's all I'm saying about that.


----------



## 2dogs

No wood cutting for a day or two. Hopefully my kids will split the wood I have so I can get down the driveway.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> LOL...that's not the same bar. And that's all I'm saying about that.



As long as nobody in the future finds a tree growing around a bar, it's OK. 

Here's a forester day off. "Let's go hiking", said the friends, most of who live in the city. So, off we go, hiking up a nearby ROAD that could be driven up. The East wind is howling, the road has a pretty good grade and I can't help but notice it needs some Twinkle work. But we hike to the end and bask in the sun on an old landing. 

The Used Dog came in handy. I forgot my little backpack. His dogpack was in the pickup so he packed water for me. He comes in handy and earned his dog treats today.


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> As long as nobody in the future finds a tree growing around a bar, it's OK.
> 
> Here's a forester day off. "Let's go hiking", said the friends, most of who live in the city. So, off we go, hiking up a nearby ROAD that could be driven up. The East wind is howling, the road has a pretty good grade and I can't help but notice it needs some Twinkle work. But we hike to the end and bask in the sun on an old landing.
> 
> The Used Dog came in handy. I forgot my little backpack. His dogpack was in the pickup so he packed water for me. He comes in handy and earned his dog treats today.



There is a bumper sticker company next door to the carriage barn. Most of us have one that says, 
"Everybody wants to get back to nature, 
"but nobody wants to go on foot"


----------



## slowp

Plus that road kind of turned into a good new pickup initiation road.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Plus that road kind of turned into a good new pickup initiation road.



Too late.


----------



## Tzed250

.


Bob, that saw sounds incredible!




.


----------



## Gologit

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Bob, that saw sounds incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yes it does. We have Treeslingr' to thank for that. I'm not really aware of how it sounds until somebody else is running it and I can get back away from it a ways. The little camera I'm using for the videos doesn't really have good sound... you should hear it in person.

The main thing is...it cuts great.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Hey Bob I have a video of yor saw look familiar.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hmOE2X4A66k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hmOE2X4A66k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Burvol

*Having too much fun on days off!*







Screw fire wood!!!! Don't mechanics drive crappy cars and carpenters live in unfinished houses??? LOL


----------



## Cedarkerf

Ya look like your havvin way to much fun


----------



## slowp

Yes. You'd better check your fun meter. It might be running low! I agree on the firewood, that's why my pile isn't very big and I will see what my electric bill is.

Sigh, I have to go in to work tomorrow. Gotta pay that power bill. But it is only a FOUR DAY WEEK!


----------



## Burvol

Bob, 
I truly admire you for cutting wood on days off. I usually don't cut much wood until I can't get out of the unit with out a load of wood for traction in the wet snow (I'm joking). 

I prefer to take small select amounts home throughout the season, when I can. Shopping for perfect buckskin maple is what takes the most time for me. After a month or two, you have what you need for wood...all on the way home. No wasted trip! Of course this never happens when there is some species of Salmon running my favorite river. I have a short window with no fishing to get wood! LOL


----------



## Gologit

Burvol said:


> Bob,
> I truly admire you for cutting wood on days off. I usually don't cut much wood until I can't get out of the unit with out a load of wood for traction in the wet snow (I'm joking).
> 
> I prefer to take small select amounts home throughout the season, when I can. Shopping for perfect buckskin maple is what takes the most time for me. After a month or two, you have what you need for wood...all on the way home. No wasted trip! Of course this never happens when there is some species of Salmon running my favorite river. I have a short window with no fishing to get wood! LOL



Yup, that's usually the way I do it too. I'm always on the lookout for oak or madrone...especially when they're opening up roads or carving out a new landing. A kind word and a six-pack for the skidder guy usually gets the wood layed out where I can snag some on the way out. 

My day off cutting was for a friend. Actually, I got fed a home cooked Christmas dinner for my labor.  I think I got the better of that deal.

Do those fish you're getting take well to freezing? If so I'll bum you for a fish dinner when I get up that way.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> Yup, that's usually the way I do it too. I'm always on the lookout for oak or madrone...especially when they're opening up roads or carving out a new landing. A kind word and a six-pack for the skidder guy usually gets the wood layed out where I can snag some on the way out.
> 
> My day off cutting was for a friend. Actually, I got fed a home cooked Christmas dinner for my labor.  I think I got the better of that deal.
> 
> Do those fish you're getting take well to freezing? If so I'll bum you for a fish dinner when I get up that way.



So are we all meeting at Jesses for new years we have a big 10# rib roast to go with the fish.


----------



## coastalfaller

2dogs said:


> There is a bumper sticker company next door to the carriage barn. Most of us have one that says,
> "Everybody wants to get back to nature,
> "but nobody wants to go on foot"



I've got one that says: "Hug a logger............you'll never go back to trees!"


----------



## Meadow Beaver

coastalfaller said:


> I've got one that says: "Hug a logger............you'll never go back to trees!"



I like the one that says "Save a tree, Eat a beaver"


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> So are we all meeting at Jesses for new years we have a big 10# rib roast to go with the fish.



Great idea. We'll leave the saws home and have a food GTG. Darn saws are too much like work anyway. I'll bring a couple of bags of fresh oranges.

Might want to check with Burvol's lady, though. If fifty people show up all at once, even if they're all carrying food, well...that boy might go to work the next day with knuckle bumps all over him.


----------



## slowp

Cedarkerf said:


> So are we all meeting at Jesses for new years we have a big 10# rib roast to go with the fish.



Well, I do have huckleberries to make a pie with. I got a pie plate all cleaned up from the weekend, and the other one should be empty now. You can't get more PNWish than salmon and huckleberries. Well, some of us have to go to work now. I think I may start work on the pickup initiation road we walked on Saturday. It is on a south facing slope so if that strange bright orb is out, it might be pleasant. 

Have a good day fishing.


----------



## Burvol

I think today is my last day off for the week. I'm gonna go back and cut logs in the snow tommorrow, and hopefully I'll have some pictures. No fishing today, I have a saw from my BIL to work on and some of my cutting tools that need attention. 

I am _really_ hoping that the PNW GTG is in the end of May....I will have some _fresh Spring Chinook_ that will make you squirt a tear it's so good. You'll cry when you realize you just can't go buy it unless you want to spend around 28 bucks a pound at the market up by Brian. Columbia River Spring Chinook (and it's tributaries) is widely regarded as the best eating salmon in the world, and it is. No joke!!! The meat looks fake. It has so much oil that is light and sweet that it lends the fillettes the hot red color with the plastic look from all the oil compacting the meat together. The bigger ones do almost look like plastic. It's so darn good! Porkchop of the river. The sweet oil has no fishy-ness to it all, just sweet flaky goodness. The GTG fish is the only Springer I will share! I'll try for two adults to bring or some big (8-10lbs.) Jacks.


----------



## slowp

OK, I made enough $$ today to buy more piecrusts. When and where? Will that salmon be cooked on alder slabs? Cedar? Smoked?

Here's today's lunch views.




I have been to the top of Tongue Mtn. That is the rocky thing to the left of Mt Adams. There's quite a scary dropoff on all sides, and a great view. Gonna have to go up again.




A fairly recent (1990ish) steep clearcut.




There was a little bit of snow to stick to the Kuliens this morning.




I really tried to cut straight today. Well, it was a little bit of an improvement.


----------



## Burvol

*Pettin Biggie*

Seven foot Sturgeon, the picture doesn't really show how big around the fish is. It took me almost 40 minutes to land it.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Your just using up all the fun I started working again yesterday


----------



## stihl sawing

Those sturgeons are some prehistoric lookin fish, We have them here in our rivers. That's a nice one though. Look like you had some heavy tackle to catch it with.


----------



## slowp

YAY! More finger pictures!!


----------



## Oregon_Grown

*Yep Yep!*



stihl sawing said:


> Those sturgeons are some prehistoric lookin fish, We have them here in our rivers. That's a nice one though. Look like you had some heavy tackle to catch it with.



That river is full of Sturgeon and they are great eats. I had an employee whose husband caught one of those off Astoria, Oregon, about that size. They took it home and threw it in the little pool they had to keep it fresh while they put things away. When they went out to get it, it was swimming around the pool, very much alive. Her husband chased it around the pool for a while until he got smart and drained the pool.

Talk about prehistoric fish. I was at about 65 feet off Cozumel Island and saw a school of barracudas, now we are talking prehistoric. They looked like metal armour and their jaw look mechanical. They were dark steel blue. I just watched in awe. Had never seen anything like that. Anyway if you have never seen or experienced the Columbia river and the sites along it one should, it is a magnificant river. Now I am waiting for an invite for sturgeon dinner. Hope it comes soon.


----------



## slowp

Oh man, my big sister had me terrified to do any waterskiing or swimming in our part of the Columbia. Between her tales of "there are BIG monster fish behind the dams waiting to eat you." and my mom's and teachers telling us to stay away from the river or you'll drown, there was no way. And, unfortunatly, a classmate did drown one summer while playing in "the river."

That's what we called it, "The River." My dad worked in the construction of a few of the dams on the river. I guess he made deep hidey holes for the monster fish. Thats why that river is special.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Burvol said:


> Seven foot Sturgeon, the picture doesn't really show how big around the fish is. It took me almost 40 minutes to land it.



That looks like the giant killer fish I saw on MonsterQuest.


----------



## Burvol

We figured he was between 280-300 lbs. We have hooked some 10 foot plus in this hole (9 last year) and some that we never see (break off). 12 foot 6 is the biggest out of my group from the bank, my buddy Robert caught him a few years back. That was a big fish. Talking 1000-1200 pounds. Robert is 330lbs, so he's got the back to put into them. Sturgeon fishing is fun this time of year when there is no salmon. When the Spring run comes, this becomes a waste of time...but it's really fun now!


----------



## Meadow Beaver

A half ton fish! That's alot of food and fight in it.


----------



## Burvol

They eat like crap over about 5 feet. The smaller keeper sized fish are the ones you eat. I just like to harrrass the wildlife like white man has done for centuries...LOL


----------



## Gologit

Burvol said:


> They eat like crap over about 5 feet. The smaller keeper sized fish are the ones you eat. I just like to harrrass the wildlife like white man has done for centuries...LOL



Ever smoke a sturgeon? Let me rephrase that....LOL...ever eat smoke sturgeon? A lot of the ones we get down here wind up that way.


----------



## slowp

Burvol said:


> They eat like crap over about 5 feet. The smaller keeper sized fish are the ones you eat. I just like to harrrass the wildlife like white man has done for centuries...LOL





Fish torture!!


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Burvol said:


> They eat like crap over about 5 feet. The smaller keeper sized fish are the ones you eat. I just like to harrrass the wildlife like white man has done for centuries...LOL



Well you just keep making Greenpeace nervous.


----------



## Burvol

slowp said:


> Fish torture!!



Oh ya, we make war on them every winter. 

You can't take biggie out of the water. We don't. They are magnifecent fish, and it really makes a guy think about handling the juvenille fish with care, so they have a shot at that size or bigger...if I don't catch them at keeper size (38"-54" from fork of tail to nose, old measurement pre 2009, 42"-60" from tip of tail to nose).


----------



## Burvol

Gologit said:


> Ever smoke a sturgeon? Let me rephrase that....LOL...ever eat smoke sturgeon? A lot of the ones we get down here wind up that way.



Smoked sturg is pretty good. I like to fillette boneless, skinless, no fat, them cube them up. Par boil in a salt/sugar/water for 4 minutes on a rolling boil, cool, then batter in Pride of the West brand batter and deep fry in the Fry Daddy until the batter is dark enough to your liking.


----------



## slowp

You are starting to worry me. Better check your fun meter. It might be overcharged. 

I'll trade places and you can drain your fun meter by sitting in on a meeting this morning. :deadhorse:

I *will* try not to lose my temper.
I *will* try not to lose my temper.
I *will* try not to lose my temper.

I'm going through cookie withdrawel too. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Burvol

Oh don't you worry Slowp, I'm headed out to pet Biggie again this morning!!! I'll think of you today and smile. What's up with all the chainsaw worship and stuff like that on here? I'm almost nautious coming back from some other threads this morning. People trying to be manly with their saws, LOL :deadhorse:


----------



## slowp

Burvol said:


> Oh don't you worry Slowp, I'm headed out to pet Biggie again this morning!!! I'll think of you today and smile. What's up with all the chainsaw worship and stuff like that on here? I'm almost nautious coming back from some other threads this morning. People trying to be manly with their saws, LOL :deadhorse:



I try to be girly. My backup plan? I'll go out and it'll be, but not on film, Kill Baby Alders, With a Vengeance. Maybe "Lop Hard, 2". 

Go get some fish. Somebody needs to.


----------



## Gologit

Burvol said:


> What's up with all the chainsaw worship and stuff like that on here? I'm almost nautious coming back from some other threads this morning. People trying to be manly with their saws, LOL :deadhorse:



LOLOL...It's called AS Burnout. You get it after reading the 97th "which saw should I buy" post in two days. There seems be a lot of that going around.

It is a little scary though to think about how many people there are who just go buy a saw and, with no real experience, start gnawing on trees. We opened up a piece of ground to firewood cutters last year and the first day it looked like an invading Mongolian Army. The forester in charge of the area shut it down after the first day, too. Too much potential for liability and too many close calls. He said he wished he'd made a video of all the chainsaw bloopers...it would have been hilarious if it hadn't been so dangerous.


----------



## slowp

Well, did anybody catch fish yesterday? The sun came out for about an hour here. The weather guy just said the dryer word. Get out and catch fish.....please.


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> Well, did anybody catch fish yesterday? The sun came out for about an hour here. The weather guy just said the dryer word. Get out and catch fish.....please.


I dont think by the laws of nature it could be any wetter up here.Our mostly dry winter crick was almost up to its banks yesterday.


----------



## joesawer

I would try fishing but my line would just freeze up on my reel. lol


----------



## joesawer

Burvol said:


> Oh don't you worry Slowp, I'm headed out to pet Biggie again this morning!!! I'll think of you today and smile. What's up with all the chainsaw worship and stuff like that on here? I'm almost nautious coming back from some other threads this morning. People trying to be manly with their saws, LOL :deadhorse:





Lol....you just need to get yourself a cute little paint brush and some tuperware containers and you could be manly with your saw. LMAO


----------



## Burvol

*Pettin' Biggie II*






7 Foot 2 inch 






7 foot 7 inch Robert's fish

We caught these back to back 01/05/10


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Som er en gigantisk fisk!


----------



## 056 kid

Burvol said:


> 7 Foot 2 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 foot 7 inch Robert's fish
> 
> We caught these back to back 01/05/10



LUCKY bastards!!


----------



## Burvol

We got another 7 footer this morning. We've paid our dues, let me tell you that. There is two main keys to being able to pet Biggie. Winter Sturgeon is a little different than spring Sturg.


----------



## 056 kid

Hay B, how do you keep your eyes & lines from icing?

I got some jank called reel magic that is supposed to help, havent used it yet though..


----------



## Burvol

056 kid said:


> Hay B, how do you keep your eyes & lines from icing?
> 
> I got some jank called reel magic that is supposed to help, havent used it yet though..



I've heard real magic is good stuff for all kinds of stuff. It hasn't been cold enough to ice up lately, we've been enjoying some warm weather.


----------



## 056 kid

Thats true, but alittle less than a month ago things where DIFFERENT! 

I wanted to get in a trip before I headed ease, the rivers where full of slush where they werent solid ice. So of course I tried my best to get me some steel, but the iceing problems where worse than trying to get my #5 silver/orange Blue Fox to swim properly through all the slush. I did see alot of pretty fish though & wouldent you know it, the biggest one i spotted was on a private stretch of the wallowa, they put up signs on the road, not the creek. How am i supposed to know that the creek is private all the sudden? Im just workin my way down stream, good thing my pops clued me in...


----------



## joesawer

That is some big fish! Nice!


----------



## Burvol

Some of my logs decked up. 







Cheating :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Burvol

I was letting biggie rest yesterday, so I decided to be like Bob and cut wood. Good to run your toys.


----------



## funky sawman

Day off??????? what is that?


----------



## GASoline71

My gramps used to fish for Sturgeon down in the lower Columbia years and years ago. They used to use railroad spikes for weight to keep their line on the bottom. In stronger currents, gramps would use a homemade weight "release" that would drop the spikes when a fish was hooked.

In some of the lower Columbia currents... they were usin' 3 to 5 spikes.

I have to dig up the pics. My parents might even have them. Of my brother and I when we were little layin' next to 4 and 5 foot long Sturgeon at my grandparents place. I must have been 5 years old. 

Gary


----------



## Gologit

Slowp double dog dared me to post this!!! Hey... we dont _always_ run saw on our day off! Or go fishing either darn it!

Now...Slowp is vacuuming and doing housework today. I double, triple, dog dare her to post pictures of that!


----------



## matt9923

That's a good sized tree you're cutting, hope none got hurt.


----------



## Gologit

No problem Matt. I used a Humboldt face snip, a bore snip, and a level back snip. Not much scale in that one, though.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

What'd you get out of that tree, 1/2 board ft?


----------



## slowp

Never, ever dare me. Now, I really must get back to my dusting!


----------



## slowp

Dog corner: Completed.






Couch: Completed.






Yardsale Chair: Next. Ahhh, the fun meter is overcharging with all the cleaning fun....


----------



## Meadow Beaver

That's nice flooring Slowp


----------



## matt9923

That's a good looking dog! The chair in the first picture are very comfortable!


----------



## stihl sawing

Those hardwood floors really look nice.


----------



## slowp

stihl sawing said:


> Those hardwood floors really look nice.



They're actually laminate. I like them. They are very tough. The Used Dog tracks in a lot of mud on days like today. But he won't walk on the bare floor so his travel is limited.


----------



## slowp

Today the Mole People are outdoors. The unusual brightness is hard on our eyes. We must work outdoors today because the weather forecast is for Rain, Rain, Rain, Rain, Rain...after today. If one of the many storms stalls over us, they are mentioning the F word. So we work outside. 







This is the temporary pad for the hot tub. I'm making it out of rubble from an old patio that was on this place. It is so much easier to do work on it when it isn't drizzly! But it still is nasty work. I almost have it completed. 






The Used Dog is in constant "throw the ball for me" mode. He too, is making up for the wet days spent under cover.


----------



## Burvol

*Skookum Box I built this week*


----------



## RandyMac

Is that 5/8" plywood? You are ready for fire I see.

I know this will be out of date soon, but check out this storm, it's off Cape Mendo, headed my way
http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r....val=0&setprefs.7.key=RADSMO&setprefs.7.val=0


----------



## Burvol

RandyMac said:


> Is that 5/8" plywood? You are ready for fire I see.
> 
> I know this will be out of date soon, but check out this storm, it's off Cape Mendo, headed my way
> http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r....val=0&setprefs.7.key=RADSMO&setprefs.7.val=0



3/4" Fir from peelers I cut myself! I got an extra piece left over for another lid when this one goes bad. Nothing too crazy, but it works really well. I have all the room I need. I went ahead and made it carry my fire tools as well. I am required to carry fire tools most of the year per my contract. It pleases me to have all must stuff ready to go for another season. 

That storm looks like it could bring us more mud. opcorn:


----------



## 385XP

Burvol said:


>


Is that box for your saws.It looks like you did a nice job making it.


----------



## Gologit

Nice saw box! I'm always tinkering with saw boxes and saw racks. I've never built the perfect one yet but it's a good way to spend some time.


----------



## slowp

It worries me to see you ready for fire season this early.

I've been enjoying the easy getting around in the woods, but am worried about the shortage of snow. The snow line has been receding for most of January and is continuing. 

Fire season may not be postponed this year. It usually is.

Here's my project made last weekend.  The curtains are in. Now for some color. If I leave the "entertainment center" switch on, the battery will drain overnight.


----------



## Greystoke

Burvol said:


> 3/4" Fir from peelers I cut myself! I got an extra piece left over for another lid when this one goes bad. Nothing too crazy, but it works really well. I have all the room I need. I went ahead and made it carry my fire tools as well. I am required to carry fire tools most of the year per my contract. It pleases me to have all must stuff ready to go for another season.
> 
> That storm looks like it could bring us more mud. opcorn:



Nice lookin saw box man! Not sure if you have heard of it, but a good friend of mine in Alaska was a commercial fisherman, and used plywood to build a lot of the doors and other structures on his boat, and he would paint it with some epoxy stuff and maybe something else? Any how, it made it completely waterproof, and looked a lot like fiberglass when he was finished. If interested, let me know and I will find out his recipe.


----------



## Burvol

tarzanstree said:


> Nice lookin saw box man! Not sure if you have heard of it, but a good friend of mine in Alaska was a commercial fisherman, and used plywood to build a lot of the doors and other structures on his boat, and he would paint it with some epoxy stuff and maybe something else? Any how, it made it completely waterproof, and looked a lot like fiberglass when he was finished. If interested, let me know and I will find out his recipe.



Thanks, I am interested. I have been thinking about a roll on Rhino or Dura linning application.


----------



## tramp bushler

Nice Saw box !!! If you want it so it can,t rot it needs to be sealed from the air . Epoxy is the only thing I know of that will do that ....Renn Tolman from Homer pioneered the ( stich and glue ) epoxy impregnated plywood skiffs .. He wrote and published a book with the process .... Basically you cut all the parts to what you are going to build . Then you mix the Epoxy and saturate all sides , ends ect. of all the parts and let it soak in and cure .. It takes a dry heated space where the temp can be kept at like 75 degrees F for a couple days ... Then you assemble the parts with more epoxy as the bonding agent , possibly assisted by some screws and that needs to fully cure ... Then it all gets 1 more good coat of epoxy .. Then Paint .. It has to be painted because the sunlight deteriorates epoxy , but if you keep it painted it will pretty much last for ever .... http://www.alaska.net/~tolmanskiffs/ .. He is a boat builder , but as Cody said of his friend building things on his boat with epoxy ........., The technology is basically the same.......
. I hope I didn,t muddy the waters too much ..


----------



## slowp

There's some kind of stuff that soaks into the wood called CPES. It is an epoxy. 

The kayak kits use fiberglass cloth and epoxy. Most of them are NOT painted. Maybe they are kept out of sunlight when not being used like I do with my plastic boats? 

I think the rhinocoat stuff would be the easiest. It'll blend in with the oil too.


----------



## tramp bushler

Hey , other than not being a prik , how doyou guys get all them sunballs .. I thot it was related to rep but I havn,t seen anyone get one that I gave rep to . and some people who are newer and with alot fewer post have 2 handfulls of sunballs


----------



## Metals406

tramp bushler said:


> Hey , other than not being a prik , how doyou guys get all them sunballs .. I thot it was related to rep but I havn,t seen anyone get one that I gave rep to . and some people who are newer and with alot fewer post have 2 handfulls of sunballs



Just pushed you to the edge of another Nova. . . Now you just need a little nudge.


----------



## mile9socounty

I gave you some rep the ol' Tramp.


----------



## tramp bushler

Well thanks everyone .. I spose I should read all the fine print when I join something ... It,s odd ,,, magine that ...Before I got married I used to read instruction manuals ... Now , something has to break before I can spend the time .......And yet I can read stuff on here ...


----------



## Greystoke

Burvol said:


> Thanks, I am interested. I have been thinking about a roll on Rhino or Dura linning application.



The rhino lining sounds like a good idea. I just got off the phone with my buddy in Alaska...guess his mixture was not as complicated as I thought...just epoxy resin, and he said a guy should paint over it to keep the sun from eroding it.


----------



## Burvol

tarzanstree said:


> The rhino lining sounds like a good idea. I just got off the phone with my buddy in Alaska...guess his mixture was not as complicated as I thought...just epoxy resin, and he said a guy should paint over it to keep the sun from eroding it.



Sounds like a plan. You gonna come west this fall???? Take you salmon fishing in paradise  Just let me know, your more than welcome to come. Just bring some comfortable clothing and what you like to sip. We straight up crush em!


----------



## Greystoke

Burvol said:


> Sounds like a plan. You gonna come west this fall???? Take you salmon fishing in paradise  Just let me know, your more than welcome to come. Just bring some comfortable clothing and what you like to sip. We straight up crush em!



Sounds good man! Thanks; I might just have to do that. When in the fall?


----------



## Burvol

tarzanstree said:


> Sounds good man! Thanks; I might just have to do that. When in the fall?



Mid September for Chinook, October for Coho.


----------



## matt9923

I have herd bad things about rhino liner and wood, always wanted to try it but never did. If you do let us know. Fiberglass cloth and lots of resin will protect that wood. Like in most boats. wood and lots of fiberglass/ resin. Will rot eventually if there are any holes and it will hold the moister in .... 

What i herd the bed liner did was not seal the wood underneath so it rotted? 

just some thought before you spend the money. Box looks great!


----------



## slowp

From my brief research, CPES dsplaces moisture, hardens any rot, and cures baldness.


----------



## Humptulips

So you're saying it will cure my baldness but I will have a hard head.


----------



## slowp

Humptulips said:


> So you're saying it will cure my baldness but I will have a hard head.



Yes, and according to the others, you'll need to paint over the top or else wear a hat.


----------



## hammerlogging

Nice box Burv, I have plans to maybe make something up here, a little different thans yours, but what would you expect? In the east coast we use circular saws with 3" blades, cause we know better..... Never start your cut at the edge of the plywood, got to drop that blade straight in....

A little too much sleet and snow today, called off about 50 miles down the road, but bird aint flyin so I still have time.....

Gonna go fetch me some firewood from my neighbors, I'd be in trouble if I lived in MN, didn't have quite all my wood up before winter.... up there legal grounds for divorce I believe.


----------



## slowp

hammerlogging said:


> Nice box Burv, I have plans to maybe make something up here, a little different thans yours, but what would you expect? In the east coast we use circular saws with 3" blades, cause we know better..... Never start your cut at the edge of the plywood, got to drop that blade straight in.....



If you were to rig up a rope and a _*pulley*_ I'm sure you would not have any rough edges when starting the cut on that sheet of plywood. :greenchainsaw:

I'm afraid if I had such a big box, I would be inclined to lock up unruly loggers and coworkers in it. Take them out far away and turn them loose.


----------



## Burvol

hammerlogging said:


> Nice box Burv, I have plans to maybe make something up here, a little different thans yours, but what would you expect? In the east coast we use circular saws with 3" blades, cause we know better..... Never start your cut at the edge of the plywood, got to drop that blade straight in....
> 
> A little too much sleet and snow today, called off about 50 miles down the road, but bird aint flyin so I still have time.....
> 
> Gonna go fetch me some firewood from my neighbors, I'd be in trouble if I lived in MN, didn't have quite all my wood up before winter.... up there legal grounds for divorce I believe.




I just caught that...too funny! 

My buddy built one behind his tailgate. It works pretty slick. I drive a Toyota, and wanted all the weight forward. I even have carpet on the floor inside of it!


----------



## hammerlogging

Toyota, me too. All the fallers in fact drive toyotas. And we go places the boss DEFINATELY cant and wont take his 3/4 ton diesel. A 4 wheeler with a cab and a heater.


----------



## Gologit

hammerlogging said:


> Toyota, me too. All the fallers in fact drive toyotas. And we go places the boss DEFINATELY cant and wont take his 3/4 ton diesel. A 4 wheeler with a cab and a heater.



LOL...You guys just made me feel a lot better. I traded off the F-250 a couple of years ago and bought a Tacoma. It was weird at first but when I found out where that little buzz-bomb could go, (anywhere) what it could really haul (more than you'd think) and what it cost to run, license, and insure (peanuts compared to the Ford) I've never been sorry.

Most of the guys I work with have gone to the smaller pickups.


----------



## slowp

Aren't you a'scared to drive your Toyotas now?


----------



## matt9923

Gologit said:


> LOL...You guys just made me feel a lot better. I traded off the F-250 a couple of years ago and bought a Tacoma. It was weird at first but when I found out where that little buzz-bomb could go, (anywhere) what it could really haul (more than you'd think) and what it cost to run, license, and insure (peanuts compared to the Ford) I've never been sorry.
> 
> Most of the guys I work with have gone to the smaller pickups.



that's disappointing. 

Al tho Toyota makes a good vehicle, last forever, low maintenance cost etc... 
The Tacoma will go pretty much anywhere, my uncle has one. Ill get one someday just for fun but I like a ford.


----------



## Greystoke

slowp said:


> Aren't you a'scared to drive your Toyotas now?



Not me...I love mine  







I did used to cuss those little "rice grinders" though, back when I had a crew cab Powerstroke...that is until I moved to Southeast Alaska with their shot-rock roads, and was eating brand new Toyo's left and right, and my fuel bill was a small fortune, so that is when I bought myself a little yota, and I have not looked back since. Best rig around for a Timber Faller IMHO


----------



## Metals406

You guys are making me miss my 88 Yota. . .  

It sits all alone in the yard since it ate a valve. . . I used that darn thing for a 1 ton, skidder, and quad.

That truck was nuthin but good to me. . . I really need to rebuild the 22RE and get her back on the road. . . Awesome trucks.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Aren't you a'scared to drive your Toyotas now?



Nope. Not after you took me up to look at that hazard tree. I figured if we survived that I'd take that Tacoma anywhere. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 056 kid

hammerlogging said:


> Toyota, me too. All the fallers in fact drive toyotas. And we go places the boss DEFINATELY cant and wont take his 3/4 ton diesel. A 4 wheeler with a cab and a heater.



A friend of mine had an older 2wd ford ranger. Man O man would that truck go places. It stuck to the road like the tires where magnetic, it would also soak up curbs at 40mph like a little baha truck, take 5 foot jumps like nothing. 2nd gear wide open was like a magical thing, we could go in holes above the fender wells, just keep it wide open in 2nd & you will keep crawlin. or doing hill climbs, it would be on par with the heavier 4x4s, but it would claw its way up when the bigger trucks would get squirrey. All on tiny little street tires and about 30 mpg. We ran that thing so hard that the wire connectors had been permenantly loostened so every once & a while you loose everything & have to go under the hood to re-connect the winning wires. It would also get stuck in 5th gear goin down the road. that was easy to fix though, just lift out the shifter and re-aligne the little deals down there. We used to do that & never stop driving, some oil would get thrown around the cab, but we had stuff to do. . .


----------



## Gologit

hammerlogging said:


> A 4 wheeler with a cab and a heater.



And a CD player.


----------



## Burvol

I Bought mine (started payments lol as a kid) in Feb 1999 for my 19th birthday present, and I am pushing 250k now, almost 11 years later. Great trucks. I have pushed powder over my door handles many times.

Toyota owners remember: 3rd gear low range= Unstoppable.


----------



## Burvol

Landed 3 Steelies yesterday, hooked 4. Got 5 Whitefish too. I love being left alone and fishing. 
No. 14 hooks and "authentic" flies! You have to be darn careful with fish this size on small hooks. That's why one got away... Finicky eaters in low, clear water, but not by judging how they slammed it!


----------



## Greystoke

Nice! Beautiful fish


----------



## matt9923

Burvol said:


> Landed 3 Steelies yesterday, hooked 4. Got 5 Whitefish too. I love being left alone and fishing.
> No. 14 hooks and "authentic" flies! You have to be darn careful with fish this size on small hooks. That's why one got away... Finicky eaters in low, clear water, but not by judging how they slammed it!



ya, I'm jealous! 3 years back I caught about 12 salmon on lake Michigan 20+lb. That was a blast. 
Fish the river behind my house all summer, some nice bass but that's about it.


----------



## Burvol

matt9923 said:


> ya, I'm jealous! 3 years back I caught about 12 salmon on lake Michigan 20+lb. That was a blast.
> Fish the river behind my house all summer, some nice bass but that's about it.



I have a Grandma that grew up out of Hartford. (CT? I don't know nobody in CT? Kenneth Keniff LOL) I hear the small mouth use to be killer in the 40's and 50's there.


----------



## matt9923

Burvol said:


> I have a Grandma that grew up out of Hartford. (CT? I don't know nobody in CT? Kenneth Keniff LOL) I hear the small mouth use to be killer in the 40's and 50's there.



I think i have some pictures on my phone, ill check. Not huge but big for the river. Used to be lots of big fish but now they have a dam and kill all the fish every few years draining it for service.


----------



## Gologit

Slowp goes to California on vacation...and winds up getting put to work.


----------



## Gologit

Not much of a vacation for Slowp but it was sure nice to have the help. And the huckleberry pies she brought down.


----------



## Burvol

Cool


----------



## Gologit

The Used Dog was the side rod.


----------



## Gologit

Since I had such a good crew I just made cedar noodles all day.


----------



## stihl sawing

Gologit said:


> Since I had such a good crew I just made cedar noodles all day.


Is that one of those new fashionable style hard hats.lol


----------



## Gologit

stihl sawing said:


> Is that one of those new fashionable style hard hats.lol



That's a Left Coast tradition hat.


----------



## RandyMac

stihl sawing said:


> Is that one of those new fashionable style hard hats.lol


Let's not make fun of Leftcoast hats


----------



## stihl sawing

Gologit said:


> That's a Left Coast tradition hat.


Didn't know that, You taught me something.Thanks.


----------



## Gologit

Bailey's has them. I guess a guy from the wilds of Arkansas could wear one...and help us keep tradition alive.


----------



## stihl sawing

Gologit said:


> Bailey's has them. I guess a guy from the wilds of Arkansas could wear one...and help us keep tradition alive.


LOL, I actually have one similiar to those, I see guys wearing them around here a lot Just didn't know what they were called.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Since I had such a good crew I just made cedar noodles all day.





RandyMac said:


> Let's not make fun of Leftcoast hats



Really digging the hats guys!


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Slowp goes to California on vacation...and winds up getting put to work.



Slowp's a good hand!


----------



## joesawer

RandyMac said:


> Let's not make fun of Leftcoast hats



Lol...That Mac looks like an east coast set up.
In Alabama my first saw was a full wrap Mac 550 with .404 chain on a 24" bar.
Gawd that thing used to make my poor tender teenage hands ache.


----------



## tramp bushler

*My old Cully .*

Hey Randy ; I remembered something about that old McCullough I had when I was a kid ... The pump oiler was mounted up on the front handle bar on the upright strut that came up from the main case ....... 
. Those white hats are called Halibut hats up here on the coast ......


----------



## Greystoke

Like the pics guys  Looks like Bob and Patty killed some trees. Were the noodles for a fire?


----------



## Gologit

tarzanstree said:


> Like the pics guys  Looks like Bob and Patty killed some trees. Were the noodles for a fire?



The noodles were for house scent and moth control. Plus, I was screwing around trying to free hand some planters but I mostly wound up with noodles and firewood.


----------



## joesawer

Gologit said:


> Not much of a vacation for Slowp but it was sure nice to have the help. And the huckleberry pies she brought down.



You are as bad as Tom Sawyer! Lol
Get her to bring you pies and put her to work.


----------



## Gologit

joesawer said:


> You are as bad as Tom Sawyer! Lol
> Get her to bring you pies and put her to work.



Ah c,mon Joe...she volunteered! Actually, we all did. A local Historical Society is refurbishing an old mine site from the gold rush days. They're rebuilding all the old structures and clearing out a lot of second growth stuff that's sprouted since the mine was shut down thirty years ago.
I'm not worth a hoot at building things but I have lots of practise at tearing things down. :greenchainsaw:

Besides, if I had to pay Slowp I probably couldn't afford her...that lady can work. I'd like to have a whole crew like that.

The pies weren't bad either. Come to one of our GTGs and find out for yourself.


----------



## slowp

I just got home. It was worth getting to sit in the warm sun for a change. It never rains in Collyfonia, right?  In fact, it got a bit warm when we quit, I think it might have hit 60 something? Anyway, way warmer than the usual 40 degrees here. 

I got to cut and limb pine. Now I'm wondering how to get that horrible pine sap off The Barbie Saw.:hmm3grin2orange: 

Perhaps a post in the chainsaw or homeowner helper forums?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joesawer

Gologit said:


> Ah c,mon Joe...she volunteered! Actually, we all did. A local Historical Society is refurbishing an old mine site from the gold rush days. They're rebuilding all the old structures and clearing out a lot of second growth stuff that's sprouted since the mine was shut down thirty years ago.
> I'm not worth a hoot at building things but I have lots of practise at tearing things down. :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Besides, if I had to pay Slowp I probably couldn't afford her...that lady can work. I'd like to have a whole crew like that.
> 
> The pies weren't bad either. Come to one of our GTGs and find out for yourself.





Lol I was just having a little fun. You have to be able to appreciate the humor In Huckleberry pies and Tom Sawyer references.
I am sure we could all use some workers as motivated and capable as she is.
Good on you all for restoring some history! Is it an ECV project?
I would love to go to a PNW gtg but it is a long ways away and you keep having them when my work just starts to pick up in the spring!


----------



## Burvol

slowp said:


> I just got home. It was worth getting to sit in the warm sun for a change. It never rains in Collyfonia, right?  In fact, it got a bit warm when we quit, I think it might have hit 60 something? Anyway, way warmer than the usual 40 degrees here.
> 
> I got to cut and limb pine. Now I'm wondering how to get that horrible pine sap off The Barbie Saw.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Perhaps a post in the chainsaw or homeowner helper forums?:hmm3grin2orange:



Simple Green


----------



## slowp

Burvol said:


> Simple Green



Actually, The Barbie Saw will have to start cutting firewood. I'm behind on next year's supply unless I count the cottonwood and willow piles. Now back to my day job today. 

Note to self. If ever returning to Colllyfonia with The Barbie Saw, take teenie tiny wedges.:blush:

Whilst Gologit was trying to lure my Used Dog to stay in Collyfonia by telling him how good the sun felt, I was countering with how hard the ticks are too pull out. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 056 kid

slowp said:


> Actually, The Barbie Saw will have to start cutting firewood. I'm behind on next year's supply unless I count the cottonwood and willow piles. Now back to my day job today.
> 
> Note to self. If ever returning to Colllyfonia with The Barbie Saw, take teenie tiny wedges.:blush:
> 
> Whilst Gologit was trying to lure my Used Dog to stay in Collyfonia by telling him how good the sun felt, I was countering with how hard the ticks are too pull out. :greenchainsaw:



Hahahaha...


----------



## slowp

*Stumpology 81 (remedial)*

Here's some stumps done by a well meaning volunteer. This was taken on my Collyfonia expedition. 











These ones looked ready to be called an art display, or to have little brass plaques meaning something attached.


----------



## logging22

Wow. Nice stumps.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mile9socounty

Wow. Them right there are some really good looking stumps. :monkey:


----------



## joesawer

slowp said:


> Here's some stumps done by a well meaning volunteer. This was taken on my Collyfonia expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ones looked ready to be called an art display, or to have little brass plaques meaning something attached.






Lol That is proof that anyone can cut down a tree! But they just might not live through it!
Did you take your little piece of an air plane wing south with you. And If you did how did you like it?


----------



## Dayto

HUMBOLDT country


----------



## slowp

My airplane wing went along. The first night, there was a wind warning and heavy rain and I was tired of driving. Couldn't see with all the rain so I wussed out and stayed in a Motel 6. The Used Dog was much better behaved than I expected so it went well. 

The camping was not good at my friends' houses so I took advantage of their spare rooms. The Used Dog had to be dragged across the wooden floors in his bed. 

The last night, I detoured to the Oregon Coast and stayed in a state park. It drizzled, rained, poured etc. The Used Dog and I stayed comfortable in the airplane wing. No leaks. The only condensation was on the windows. 

I get 25 MPG towing it. I have to downshift out of 5th gear on the longer steeper hills, but otherwise it tows pretty easy.


----------



## RandyMac

Polly, you ran the Orygun coast, and you didn't stop by for lunch?


----------



## slowp

RandyMac said:


> Polly, you ran the Orygun coast, and you didn't stop by for lunch?



I cut over at Southerlin. I figured I'd head up it. Then I got in a Road Warrior it probably would be slower that way funk, cut back up the Siuslaw River to Eugene. And, It was probably slower the way I went. Oregon apparently scored well and got massive amounts of the ARRA money so every bridge was being repaired or rebuilt with slowing or stopping required. 

I am thinking about a tour de coast this year. Maybe in the Fall.


----------



## Burvol

slowp said:


> I cut over at Southerlin. I figured I'd head up it. Then I got in a Road Warrior it probably would be slower that way funk, cut back up the Siuslaw River to Eugene. And, It was probably slower the way I went. Oregon apparently scored well and got massive amounts of the ARRA money so every bridge was being repaired or rebuilt with slowing or stopping required.
> 
> I am thinking about a tour de coast this year. Maybe in the Fall.



If you know what's good for your mental and spiritual health (now I'm a healer, I got all wise at 30 LOL), you'll stop by this way in the fall and go fishing in my boat one day for salmon. There is a good little camp site right where we fish too.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Here's some stumps done by a well meaning volunteer. This was taken on my Collyfonia expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ones looked ready to be called an art display, or to have little brass plaques meaning something attached.



It was a mess alright. I've seen blowdown with better lead. It kind of looked like the world's biggest brush pile except that the pile was trees and not brush. Total jack straw.The guy that started the falling on this job isn't falling anymore. I think they have him cleaning used brick for one of the buildings now. He was well meaning but totally clueless. I think he got into a "get 'em on the ground" mode and forgot to read the little "how to fall a tree" part of his instruction book for his Wildthing.  
Part of the volunteer thing is that sometimes you get volunteers with good intentions but no real skills. I suggested that from now on if there's any falling to be done I'll be more than glad to do it myself. They agreed in a hurry.
Slowp's pictures were good but there weren't enough of them. Think of every kind of falling mistake and ugly stump you ever saw...it's all there. Maybe we should have made a training film. 

Thanks again to Slowp for coming down and helping out. When she retires I'm going to offer her a full time job. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp

Burvol said:


> If you know what's good for your mental and spiritual health (now I'm a healer, I got all wise at 30 LOL), you'll stop by this way in the fall and go fishing in my boat one day for salmon. There is a good little camp site right where we fish too.



I still have my Klamath River gear...then it was changed to Alsea River gear,...somewhere around here.


----------



## hammerlogging

finished my unit for ol' red and white you know who today and got the day off tomorrow, and the whole weekend! We've really been pushing since right before chirstmas and 3 days in a row off, wow.

of course, the list is so long now I dont know if it'll really be all that much off time.... but I'll fit some off time in somewhere.......


----------



## slowp

Yesterday, my day off, and to top it off, some guys recognized me and peppered me with firewood questions. I don't think I need to give detailed answers on my day off.:bang:

[


----------



## Greystoke

slowp said:


> Yesterday, my day off, and to top it off, some guys recognized me and peppered me with firewood questions. I don't think I need to give detailed answers on my day off.:bang:
> 
> [



I like your bumper sticker  My Wife just got me a t-shirt for Christmas that has the same message. Wish I could find another "loggers stew" shirt like I had when I was a kid.


----------



## tramp bushler

Dayto said:


> HUMBOLDT country


.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::notrolls2::hmm3grin2orange::jawdrop:


----------



## tramp bushler

*A map is requested ..*

The problem with living up here , but knowing lots of people from " down south " is spatially challenging brain activity ...... IE . is the Siuslaw by Forks , or Eugene . and where is Humbolt County . Is it anywhere near Libby ? How far south did the big timber grow ????? 
.
Sombody needs to do up a map of AS members .... It's not quite like I live in a forign country .. Maybe just ( another country )


----------



## RandyMac

Tramp, find the CA/OR border at the coast, run your finger down the map to that big lump that sticks out, that should be Cape Mendocino, you have found Humboldt County. There were big trees south of San Francisco, as you go north, the timber increases in size, Del Norte County has some of the largest trees anywhere.


----------



## joesawer

My northern neighbors don't like to admit it but there are trees all the way to the Mexican border.
Here is a link to a few pics that Joe Wood posted of trees in San Bernardino Mts, just east and a little south of LA. You can look out and see LA and Catalina Island if the smog will blow out and to the east you can see Vegas from Butler Peak. I spent the better part of six years working in this area.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=60669
In San Diego County, the farthest south county in CA I have cut quite a few 80+ DBH trees. I have seen several three log loads that had one big log and two small ones.
The biggest trees in the world are just east of Fresno CA which is a long way south of San Francisco. 
The southern Sierra's not far from Bakersfield have some incredible timber. 
There are more trees, A lot more trees as you go north. But the islands of timber all the way to Mexico have some quality trees in them, especially in the north facing canyons.
South of the border I can't say I have never been in the mountains there.


----------



## Gologit

joesawer said:


> The southern Sierra's not far from Bakersfield have some incredible timber. .



Yup. Johnsondale...if I remember right. I was down there in the early 80's on a helicopter sale. I thought at first it was some kind of a joke when they sent me there...especially when I got to Kernville and hadn't seen anything but sagebrush.


----------



## Greystoke

joesawer said:


> My northern neighbors don't like to admit it but there are trees all the way to the Mexican border.
> Here is a link to a few pics that Joe Wood posted of trees in San Bernardino Mts, just east and a little south of LA. You can look out and see LA and Catalina Island if the smog will blow out and to the east you can see Vegas from Butler Peak. I spent the better part of six years working in this area.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=60669
> In San Diego County, the farthest south county in CA I have cut quite a few 80+ DBH trees. I have seen several three log loads that had one big log and two small ones.



I missed out on a big wood job in Tehachapi...busted my leg just before we were supposed to go there...I was looking forward to it



> The biggest trees in the world are just east of Fresno CA which is a long way south of San Francisco.
> The southern Sierra's not far from Bakersfield have some incredible timber.



I had the privilege of driving through the Sierra Redwoods...You are correct...largest diameter trees in the world! They were amazing...could not believe how little taper they have until the top (gun barrels) 



> South of the border I can't say I have never been in the mountains there.



My buddy Todd worked on a helicopter logging job in Mexico. He said that it was all in the higher elevations...mostly Pine I think? The guy who set the job up, ran off with everybody's pay though!


----------



## Burvol

Top of my strip today, really steep unit. I wanted to get Mt. Hood in it, but I missed. A picture anyway (didn't have too much time today), yay for logs to cut!


----------



## RandyMac

That is steep. I have always enjoyed the oppurtunity to pitch trees down a steep hillside.


----------



## slowp

A steep day for me too. Digging in the heels of the Kuliens, ripping down old flagging, putting up new...Flailing back up through the Salal, which makes for a weak belay.


----------



## matt9923

slowp said:


> A steep day for me too. Digging in the heels of the Kuliens, ripping down old flagging, putting up new...Flailing back up through the Salal, which makes for a weak belay.



Don't sound like a day off. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures and stories with us east coasters.


----------



## Metals406

Burvol said:


> Top of my strip today, really steep unit. I wanted to get Mt. Hood in it, but I missed. A picture anyway (didn't have too much time today), yay for logs to cut!





You're a lucky man get'n to be out in the brush knocking down pumpkins.

How's the unit? Are you in the juice?


----------



## joesawer

Gologit said:


> Yup. Johnsondale...if I remember right. I was down there in the early 80's on a helicopter sale. I thought at first it was some kind of a joke when they sent me there...especially when I got to Kernville and hadn't seen anything but sagebrush.





Oh man Johnsondale is just the edge of it if I remember right. Did you ever make it up to the head waters of the Kern River or the Tule River above Porterville? There is some of the most incredible timber I have ever seen. But most of it is on fed land. It is like the good stuff around Yosimite. 
Speaking of wich that is some mouth watering timber and a lot of it on good ground with almost no brush!:jawdrop:


----------



## Greystoke

Burvol said:


> Top of my strip today, really steep unit. I wanted to get Mt. Hood in it, but I missed. A picture anyway (didn't have too much time today), yay for logs to cut!



Nice pic man! Awesome that you have some trees to kill. I am going to have to try one of those bars some day


----------



## tramp bushler

*Ditto on the LW bar !*

.. I,m going to try one on my 460 .. Right now I have a 36 Oregon on it just for fun and bucking cords of firewood stacked real quick .... The 32" lw would be great , but I wish they made a 30" lw ..


----------



## Meadow Beaver

tramp bushler said:


> .. I,m going to try one on my 460 .. Right now I have a 36 Oregon on it just for fun and bucking cords of firewood stacked real quick .... The 32" lw would be great , but I wish they made a 30" lw ..



Madsen's sells a 30" RW according to their catalog.


----------



## tramp bushler

Whats an RW. bar


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Reduced weight


----------



## Burvol

Those bars are slick. The rails are substantually harder than regular Oregon bars, one of the big reasons I run them. Regular Oregon bars are complete #### now. 

RW bars keep you honest. You will throw chains if you try limb at too severe of an angle (what forms pig ears anyway), and you will destroy them if your not a good bucker, hence keeping you honest. I love them. Huskys don't really need the balance as much as Stihls do. Stihls are substantually more nose heavy.


----------



## matt9923

Burvol said:


> Those bars are slick. The rails are substantually harder than regular Oregon bars, one of the big reasons I run them. Regular Oregon bars are complete #### now.
> 
> RW bars keep you honest. You will throw chains if you try limb at too severe of an angle (what forms pig ears anyway), and you will destroy them if your not a good bucker, hence keeping you honest. I love them. Huskys don't really need the balance as much as Stihls do. Stihls are substantually more nose heavy.



sure are! maybe ill get a RW for the 46 when it's done.


----------



## Gologit

Burvol said:


> Those bars are slick. The rails are substantually harder than regular Oregon bars, one of the big reasons I run them. Regular Oregon bars are complete #### now.
> 
> RW bars keep you honest. You will throw chains if you try limb at too severe of an angle (what forms pig ears anyway), and you will destroy them if your not a good bucker, hence keeping you honest. I love them. Huskys don't really need the balance as much as Stihls do. Stihls are substantually more nose heavy.



Don't try to pop out the undercut with one either. Guess how I found that out. I've gone back to the regular bars...at least for now. Old habits are hard to break.


----------



## Burvol

Gologit said:


> Don't try to pop out the undercut with one either. Guess how I found that out. I've gone back to the regular bars...at least for now. Old habits are hard to break.



See what I mean? keep you honest with your cuts LOL :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Burvol

Only had a half day of wood to cut today...


----------



## Gologit

Burvol said:


> Only had a half day of wood to cut today...



I'm down for a while. Mudded out of one job, snowed out of another. It's okay though...I'm practicing up for being fully retired.


----------



## Burvol

Gologit said:


> I'm down for a while. Mudded out of one job, snowed out of another. It's okay though...I'm practicing up for being fully retired.



Get ready, cause me and the other log cutters here will ride you to Tennessee for whatever we can....

I would like to pick up some small private gypo jobs this summer if the price of wood comes up, you can come up and run them. Got a nice D4, but you have to pull line  

That would be fun!


----------



## Burvol

Bob, we're gonna work together weather you like it or not!!! LOL


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

Gologit said:


> I'm down for a while. Mudded out of one job, snowed out of another. It's okay though...I'm practicing up for being fully retired.



Good for you. You have certainly earned every bit of it!



.


----------



## Gologit

Burvol said:


> Bob, we're gonna work together weather you like it or not!!! LOL



LOLOL...Okay...I'll be the guy that sits in the pickup and tells everybody what they're doing wrong. Wait a minute...somebody on TV already got that job...guess I better tune up the saws and grease up my boots. Dammit.

And pulling line? That builds character. Just keep telling yourself that when you're walking it out for the fifty-third time that day.  You notice that I said _when you're walking it out"_....as in _you, not me._ I'm still running a winch on my 6 and if I'm working by myself I get all the exercise I can use.

And Tennessee? If that's anywhere East of Reno I probably couldn't find my way back. Reno, maybe Sparks, is as far East as I go these days. LOLOL


----------



## Burvol

Gologit said:


> LOLOL...Okay...I'll be the guy that sits in the pickup and tells everybody what they're doing wrong. Wait a minute...somebody on TV already got that job...guess I better tune up the saws and grease up my boots. Dammit.
> 
> And pulling line? That builds character. Just keep telling yourself that when you're walking it out for the fifty-third time that day.



I was gonna give you all the glory! 

You cut, I buck. 

You sit on the kitty, I pull line....and chase you to the landing with every turn. 

I know for a fact that domestic prices just jumped up here, and they are suppose to keep going up. There is a new #2 and #3 saw market in China that just opened up...made our domestic rise in price here. I'm gonna put out some feelers for some small private jobs. Hell, you actually make money logging like that, especially when there is export timber involved.


----------



## Gologit

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Good for you. You have certainly earned every bit of it!
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks...but there's those who'd argue with you about that. How are you and the PNW getting along?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

Gologit said:


> Thanks...but there's those who'd argue with you about that. How are you and the PNW getting along?



Pretty well. There's a lot to like about OR vs. CA.

We have been surprised (in a very good way) at the high caliber of medical care that my wife is able to get here for all of her problems, conditions & disease processes. Quite a bit better than even what she was getting at Loma Linda or in San Diego. 

.


----------



## Gologit

Burvol said:


> I was gonna give you all the glory!
> 
> You cut, I buck.
> 
> You sit on the kitty, I pull line....and chase you to the landing with every turn.
> 
> I know for a fact that domestic prices just jumped up here, and they are suppose to keep going up. There is a new #2 and #3 saw market in China that just opened up...made our domestic rise in price here. I'm gonna put out some feelers for some small private jobs. Hell, you actually make money logging like that, especially when there is export timber involved.



 Yup...I knew it. You're thinking exactly like a bunch of guys I know down here. They'll call me up for a few days of falling that turns into an all summer long job. I guess I haven't explained "semi-retired" well enough.

It's all good, though. Better to have too much work than not enough. I have a bunch of stuff on the books for this season if the weather gives us any help. But this is IT...after this season I'm going to really be semi-retired. I'll just quit answering the damn phone.


----------



## Burvol

Gologit said:


> Yup...I knew it. You're thinking exactly like a bunch of guys I know down here. They'll call me up for a few days of falling that turns into an all summer long job. I guess I haven't explained "semi-retired" well enough.
> 
> It's all good, though. Better to have too much work than not enough. I have a bunch of stuff on the books for this season if the weather gives us any help. But this is IT...after this season I'm going to really be semi-retired. I'll just quit answering the damn phone.



That works, ringer on silent. I'm clawing together a few days here and there a week for now. Might go in the other direction (NE of here)and cut for a different outfit tommorrow. It's crazy how 10-50 miles can make a *huge difference* in the wood (you know what I'm talking about). Not just size, species and quality, but the hardness on the butt and the wieght. The stuff up in the heart of the Cascades is some of the best fir ever to stump. Super creamy. Love it. The epic brush sucks though.


----------



## slowp

*A Pickanick in da Woods*

Yup, here's from today. This is the slope I go down and then up. This is why our knees grind.






At the bottom. There's always some blowdown to hop and skip about in.





When you see trash, you know you are getting close to the road on top of the unit.





The view on the way in--nope, no logging over there. The knees will survive for another day.


----------



## tramp bushler

Slowp ; thats pretty good ground .!!! Nice and open with the closed canopy ..... 
So what happens when you pop out a face with the LW or RW bars ???


----------



## fmaglin

tramp bushler said:


> Slowp ; thats pretty good ground .!!! Nice and open with the closed canopy .....
> So what happens when you pop out a face with the LW or RW bars ???


Hi Tramp, I'm not trying to hijack slowp's response, but I have been told that the aluminum center could possibly come loose or come out. I have also heard that these bars will bend easier. So far, I have not personally used a reduced weight bar, but would be interested in some of the facts from people who have used them. I haven't been completely happy with the regular Power Match Plus bars and currently am using Windsor and Carlton. Pretty hard to pass up the special Bailey's is offering on Carlton bars. I picked up a 32" Carlton for $58.00 which included shipping.


----------



## coastalfaller

fmaglin said:


> Hi Tramp, I'm not trying to hijack slowp's response, but I have been told that the aluminum center could possibly come loose or come out. I have also heard that these bars will bend easier. So far, I have not personally used a reduced weight bar, but would be interested in some of the facts from people who have used them. I haven't been completely happy with the regular Power Match Plus bars and currently am using Windsor and Carlton. Pretty hard to pass up the special Bailey's is offering on Carlton bars. I picked up a 32" Carlton for $58.00 which included shipping.



Your right on both counts. I haven't used them either, but some of my guys have. They do like them, but yeah, like Burvol said, you have to be nice to them! The weight difference is quite noticeable though.


----------



## fmaglin

coastalfaller said:


> Your right on both counts. I haven't used them either, but some of my guys have. They do like them, but yeah, like Burvol said, you have to be nice to them! The weight difference is quite noticeable though.



:agree2: That's pretty much the same thing I've heard. My 395XP has pretty good balance even with the regular 32" bar. So far, I'm satisfied with the Carlton bar as the rails don't appear to be as soft as the Power Match plus or Windsor............... time will tell though.


----------



## Greystoke

tramp bushler said:


> Slowp ; thats pretty good ground .!!! Nice and open with the closed canopy .....
> So what happens when you pop out a face with the LW or RW bars ???



My Brother-in-law was using them in Alaska, and he did say that you had to be nice to them, but his biggest problem was on the big Red Cedar snags (mostly the stobs) You know how they slab when you are sawin on em? Well he said that on some of those really big heavy snags that tend to do that, that it was real easy to bend em. Everything else was good though.


----------



## Burvol

coastalfaller said:


> Your right on both counts. I haven't used them either, but some of my guys have. They do like them, but yeah, like Burvol said, you have to be nice to them! The weight difference is quite noticeable though.



I have no major complaints with them at all


----------



## slowp

Since the talk is kinda about saws now, and I just did some pro bono work with The Barbie Saw after work, I will ask this. 

The Barbie Saw seems to be incontinent and is leaking bar oil. She was sitting in about a 3 inch square puddle since I last used her on Saturday.
I filled her up and buried the bar in a bigger than normal blowdown this afternoon. It was dark when we finished, and I was soaking wet so I didn't see if all was well after. The wood was dirty so the chain is dull again. 

Should I worry? Or should I slap some Depends on her when she is not at work?


----------



## Greystoke

slowp said:


> Since the talk is kinda about saws now, and I just did some pro bono work with The Barbie Saw after work, I will ask this.
> 
> The Barbie Saw seems to be incontinent and is leaking bar oil. She was sitting in about a 3 inch square puddle since I last used her on Saturday.
> I filled her up and buried the bar in a bigger than normal blowdown this afternoon. It was dark when we finished, and I was soaking wet so I didn't see if all was well after. The wood was dirty so the chain is dull again.
> 
> Should I worry? Or should I slap some Depends on her when she is not at work?



A little bar oil is no big deal. Sometimes the seals will go bad in your oil pump, but that is not what it sounds like with barbie...slap some depends on her, or I prefer to have them sitting on some plywood or a rag when they are in my saw shop.


----------



## slowp

Relief. I was worried that the California trip was too much for her. She needs to work some more on Saturday, but I will be working in smaller wood that won't need so much splitting. I hate splitting wood out in the woods! Splitting should be done at a leisurly pace by the woodpile,where one is not to far from the refrigerator.


----------



## 056 kid

I bet they are sweet to run, 







maybe when they are half the price I will find out just how sweet. . . . .


----------



## joesawer

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Pretty well. There's a lot to like about OR vs. CA.
> 
> We have been surprised (in a very good way) at the high caliber of medical care that my wife is able to get here for all of her problems, conditions & disease processes. Quite a bit better than even what she was getting at Loma Linda or in San Diego.
> 
> .





They have told themselves that they are the best so long that they began to believe it.
There is better health care in AL than in SoCal.


----------



## joesawer

jackportd said:


> Hi friend
> 
> I wanna know how to catch a big one fish.
> Its a really good pics you have captured and i like that too.
> 
> Put more and go ahead in your works.
> Have a good day.




Welcome to the site jackportd.
Where are you from?


----------



## tramp bushler

tarzanstree said:


> My Brother-in-law was using them in Alaska, and he did say that you had to be nice to them, but his biggest problem was on the big Red Cedar snags (mostly the stobs) You know how they slab when you are sawin on em? Well he said that on some of those really big heavy snags that tend to do that, that it was real easy to bend em. Everything else was good though.


.

.

.That was something I was wondering about ! I have made GOOD money with those red cedar snag stobs ... I've also heard of them having 3 bars sticking out of them !!! I guess if a guy kept his spare bar as a regular Power Match , and changed out if he had some real crappy stuff to fall ..... I wouldn,t run one in a blowdown patch .. I hate even having a new bar on in blowdown ........ They would prolly be real nice in good clean wood , especially if it,s limby ... Thats pretty much what it is like here , LOTS OF LIMBS !!! but there is enough ash that regular bars wear out fast ... I,ve got a very good deal on full synthetic 10-30 wt Napa motor oil , it,s as cheap as I can get bar oil . It has really reduced my bar and chain wear ....


----------



## Gologit

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> I guess if a guy kept his spare bar as a regular Power Match , and changed out if he had some real crappy stuff to fall .....



Good plan. The reduced weight bars are great if you remember how easily you can ding one and work accordingly.

Have you checked the prices on them???!!! Put out that kind of money and it makes you real careful.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Gologit said:


> Good plan. The reduced weight bars are great if you remember how easily you can ding one and work accordingly.
> 
> Have you checked the prices on them???!!! Put out that kind of money and it makes you real careful.



Still cheaper then a Cannon


----------



## hammerlogging

How would they hold up for (dare i say) boring big hardwood. I can tell you right now that our bars can get seriously flexed trying to get a bore in on the uphill side while still having a respectably low stump, mother earth can get in the way, she can be rather slanted....

How about the sugihara bars?

And..... WHY IN THE WORLD DO THE POWERMATCH BARS HAVE THE STUPID ####IN HOLES IN THEM NOW THAT EVENTUALLY ALWAYS POP OUT AND THEN FOREVER BIND WITH SAWDUST IN YOUR CUT??????? I figure its for milling them out, something in their manufacture, but I think I'm gonna have to quit using them. I JB Weld them over once they pop out but those pop out too, eventually. I can get Stihl bars the same price, the only reason I dont use them all the time is the replacement tips are about $31 vs. about $14 for the Oregon tips


----------



## 056 kid

hammerlogging said:


> How would they hold up for (dare i say) boring big hardwood. I can tell you right now that our bars can get seriously flexed trying to get a bore in on the uphill side while still having a respectably low stump, mother earth can get in the way, she can be rather slanted....
> 
> How about the sugihara bars?
> 
> And..... WHY IN THE WORLD DO THE POWERMATCH BARS HAVE THE STUPID ####IN HOLES IN THEM NOW THAT EVENTUALLY ALWAYS POP OUT AND THEN FOREVER BIND WITH SAWDUST IN YOUR CUT??????? I figure its for milling them out, something in their manufacture, but I think I'm gonna have to quit using them. I JB Weld them over once they pop out but those pop out too, eventually. I can get Stihl bars the same price, the only reason I dont use them all the time is the replacement tips are about $31 vs. about $14 for the Oregon tips



Yea. Why do oregon bars have that pencil sized hole in them? Drives me CRAZY. .


----------



## mile9socounty

Oh yeah. Those wholes in the Oregon bars get caught on all kinds of stuff. Limbing up a White Fir with all of the dead under branches. PITA. I run with Stihl bars, RW bars and the older Oregon half moon shaped tip bars.


----------



## redprospector

slowp said:


> Since the talk is kinda about saws now, and I just did some pro bono work with The Barbie Saw after work, I will ask this.
> 
> The Barbie Saw seems to be incontinent and is leaking bar oil. She was sitting in about a 3 inch square puddle since I last used her on Saturday.
> I filled her up and buried the bar in a bigger than normal blowdown this afternoon. It was dark when we finished, and I was soaking wet so I didn't see if all was well after. The wood was dirty so the chain is dull again.
> 
> Should I worry? Or should I slap some Depends on her when she is not at work?



Slowp, I don't think you have to worry about it....................But.................I think you're just going to have to face the fact that you are going to have to invest in another saw. 
The Barbie Saw would be much happier with a Ken Saw sitting next to her. I think you would see a vast improvement in her performance. :jawdrop:

Andy


----------



## joesawer

hammerlogging said:


> How would they hold up for (dare i say) boring big hardwood. I can tell you right now that our bars can get seriously flexed trying to get a bore in on the uphill side while still having a respectably low stump, mother earth can get in the way, she can be rather slanted....
> 
> How about the sugihara bars?
> 
> And..... WHY IN THE WORLD DO THE POWERMATCH BARS HAVE THE STUPID ####IN HOLES IN THEM NOW THAT EVENTUALLY ALWAYS POP OUT AND THEN FOREVER BIND WITH SAWDUST IN YOUR CUT??????? I figure its for milling them out, something in their manufacture, but I think I'm gonna have to quit using them. I JB Weld them over once they pop out but those pop out too, eventually. I can get Stihl bars the same price, the only reason I dont use them all the time is the replacement tips are about $31 vs. about $14 for the Oregon tips





Those holes are locating hole for the machine process. I really do wish they would make them smaller and weld them up. I have been known to tack the plug in and grind it back smooth. But usually a few licks with a soft hammer on the anvil will keep them tight.
I used to get Oregon Pro or something bars that where unpainted bright metal that where much better than PowerMatch bars but can't seem to find them any more.


----------



## fmaglin

joesawer said:


> Those holes are locating hole for the machine process. I really do wish they would make them smaller and weld them up. I have been known to tack the plug in and grind it back smooth. But usually a few licks with a soft hammer on the anvil will keep them tight.
> I used to get Oregon Pro or something bars that where unpainted bright metal that where much better than PowerMatch bars but can't seem to find them any more.



I have not seen plugs in the machining holes on the Windsor bars; however, the holes do appear to be welded over.


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> Slowp, I don't think you have to worry about it....................But.................I think you're just going to have to face the fact that you are going to have to invest in another saw.
> The Barbie Saw would be much happier with a Ken Saw sitting next to her. I think you would see a vast improvement in her performance. :jawdrop:
> 
> Andy



I think you're right. She ran my Slingr' 660 while she was down here on vacation. Think that might be her next purchase?


----------



## slowp

I should get a bigger saw. Because after running that beast, The Barbie Saw felt light as a feather. Hey, come on up, I have some firewood to go get tomorrow.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I should get a bigger saw. Because after running that beast, The Barbie Saw felt light as a feather. Hey, come on up, I have some firewood to go get tomorrow.



I'll just send the saw. Send it back when you're done. The way our weather looks I won't be needing it for awhile.


----------



## coastalfaller

joesawer said:


> Those holes are locating hole for the machine process. I really do wish they would make them smaller and weld them up. I have been known to tack the plug in and grind it back smooth. But usually a few licks with a soft hammer on the anvil will keep them tight.
> I used to get Oregon Pro or something bars that where unpainted bright metal that where much better than PowerMatch bars but can't seem to find them any more.



I use the Oregon Pros' too. I was always told by every saw shop (that didn't have the Pro's!) that they're exactly the same as the Power Match's, but I never had any luck with the Power Match's.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> I'll just send the saw. Send it back when you're done. The way our weather looks I won't be needing it for awhile.



Why? You guys get'n all melty and mushy?

We started weight restrictions here. . . Spring breakup here we come!


----------



## matt9923

Gologit said:


> I'll just send the saw. Send it back when you're done. The way our weather looks I won't be needing it for awhile.



get to making any planters?


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> Why? You guys get'n all melty and mushy?
> 
> We started weight restrictions here. . . Spring breakup here we come!



A little of everything. I'm mudded out of one job and snowed out of another. Right now it's raining in a 100 mile radius. Good time to catch up on home projects and practice being retired.

LOL...it's the same thing every year. About the middle of August I'll look back on this time and wish I'd kicked back and just enjoyed the time off.

Logger stuff...grumble when you're working, grumble when you're not...you've been there, you know how it goes.


----------



## Gologit

matt9923 said:


> get to making any planters?



No...but my pile of cedar firewood is growing fast. I had one the other day that was beginning to look good but, if you believe this, I _sneezed_...and overcut the bottom. More firewood.

I have the process figured out...just need to work on the skills. It involves bore cutting and I definitely need practice at that.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> A little of everything. I'm mudded out of one job and snowed out of another. Right now it's raining in a 100 mile radius. Good time to catch up on home projects and practice being retired.
> 
> LOL...it's the same thing every year. About the middle of August I'll look back on this time and wish I'd kicked back and just enjoyed the time off.
> 
> Logger stuff...grumble when you're working, grumble when you're not...you've been there, you know how it goes.



Oh yeah. . . Grumble cause you can't make any money and want to get back in the woods. . . By the end of your first day, you wanna go home for a week.


----------



## matt9923

Gologit said:


> No...but my pile of cedar firewood is growing fast. I had one the other day that was beginning to look good but, if you believe this, I _sneezed_...and overcut the bottom. More firewood.
> 
> I have the process figured out...just need to work on the skills. It involves bore cutting and I definitely need practice at that.



Ha, that's something I would do, it would look fine and I try to fix one last thing and o :censored:.... practice makes perfect.


----------



## coastalfaller

Gologit said:


> A little of everything. I'm mudded out of one job and snowed out of another. Right now it's raining in a 100 mile radius. Good time to catch up on home projects and practice being retired.
> 
> LOL...it's the same thing every year. About the middle of August I'll look back on this time and wish I'd kicked back and just enjoyed the time off.
> 
> Logger stuff...grumble when you're working, grumble when you're not...you've been there, you know how it goes.



Isn't that the truth!! When your in camp all you can talk about is town. When your in town all you talk about is camp & work!! There has to be a happy medium somewhere.....I'm yet to find it!


----------



## hammerlogging

coastalfaller said:


> Isn't that the truth!! When your in camp all you can talk about is town. When your in town all you talk about is camp & work!! There has to be a happy medium somewhere.....I'm yet to find it!



aint all this the truth! I pushed and pushed from before Christmas through 1 week ago and finished our unit 2 days before we got caught. And that was through some tough winter on some tough ground. I've been blessed with 6 workdays and 2 full weekends (well, going on the second, haven't checked my messages yet) and only worked one day, and that was just merchandising some of our stems on a landing, but man I'm itchin to get back. Just crazy how it gets in to you. cause yeah, by the end of day 4 in a row, definately ready for a day off....


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> I'll just send the saw. Send it back when you're done. The way our weather looks I won't be needing it for awhile.



Ok, I'll finish the mod on it. I have some nice glittery stickers.  There's some really dirty wood too that would make nice firewood.  How many chains are you sending with it?


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Ok, I'll finish the mod on it. I have some nice glittery stickers.  There's some really dirty wood too that would make nice firewood.  How many chains are you sending with it?



Lots of chains...old, dull, missing a few teeth here and there...kinda like their owner.

Maybe I'll just come up there. The last time all of our saws got "modded" was at Spotted Owl's GTG. The Barbie stickers that _somebody_ put on all of our saws were just a bit much. I need to keep a better eye on that saw. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Lots of chains...old, dull, missing a few teeth here and there...kinda like their owner.
> 
> Maybe I'll just come up there. The last time all of our saws got "modded" was at Spotted Owl's GTG. The Barbie stickers that _somebody_ put on all of our saws were just a bit much. I need to keep a better eye on that saw. :greenchainsaw:



Well, you'd better stop in Yreka and look for some non Collyfonia license plates to "borrow". You have to drive through unfriendly territory soon after.opcorn:


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Well, you'd better stop in Yreka and look for some non Collyfonia license plates to "borrow". You have to drive through unfriendly territory soon after.opcorn:



Does that mean I should take the "Buy California Grown Forest Products" bumper sticker off, too?

Maybe I can get Burvol, JacobJ, Spotted Owl, Wood4Heat, and a few others to write me reference letters so I don't mugged.


----------



## tramp bushler

coastalfaller said:


> I use the Oregon Pros' too. I was always told by every saw shop (that didn't have the Pro's!) that they're exactly the same as the Power Match's, but I never had any luck with the Power Match's.



They are very different . They weigh about the same as a Woodsman Pro, or Cannon bar .... They seem to get hotter than a Power Match also .. but I prefer them to a Power Match ... ..I,m going to be hundreds of miles north of any trees for the next 2 months so I guess I won,t get to try one out for a while ...


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Does that mean I should take the "Buy California Grown Forest Products" bumper sticker off, too?
> 
> Maybe I can get Burvol, JacobJ, Spotted Owl, Wood4Heat, and a few others to write me reference letters so I don't mugged.



Stop by, I'll lend you a heavy revolver.


----------



## slowp

RandyMac said:


> Stop by, I'll lend you a heavy revolver.



Nope, he needs a good demolition derby type car. One that can take a few hits. 

RandyMac--glad to see that you aren't in the tsunami warning this morning!


----------



## tramp bushler

RandyMac said:


> Stop by, I'll lend you a heavy revolver.





NOW YOUR LOGGIN :agree2:


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> Nope, he needs a good demolition derby type car. One that can take a few hits.
> 
> RandyMac--glad to see that you aren't in the tsunami warning this morning!



Tsunami warning?  I don't have T.V.


----------



## tramp bushler

*Use a cast bullet .*

Some bars loose them , some don,t ..... The little plugs that is .... I try to avoid Stihl bars if I,m going to be doing much fallin with that bar as they totally suck the power out of a saw putting in a face cut .. I was going to sell my first 046 Mag. because it was such a dud compared to my 372 ... the guys in the crummy asked me what bar I was running , told them a Stihl ... ALL 5 of them said almost together , ( Thats your problem ) . They told me to try my Oregon bar the next morning . I did , and discovered how good a saw the 046 Mag was .... Same chain , Same tree , .. The old stihl bars with the salmon belly and the small tip wern,t like that ...... I,ve been packin that 32" stihl bar around as my spare for 5 years now . If I loose it it won,t bother me much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

. Put a cast bullet in the hole and peen it with a hammer then dress it with a file . Works great .


----------



## RandyMac

tramp bushler said:


> Some bars loose them , some don,t ..... The little plugs that is .... I try to avoid Stihl bars if I,m going to be doing much fallin with that bar as they totally suck the power out of a saw putting in a face cut .. I was going to sell my first 046 Mag. because it was such a dud compared to my 372 ... the guys in the crummy asked me what bar I was running , told them a Stihl ... ALL 5 of them said almost together , ( Thats your problem ) . They told me to try my Oregon bar the next morning . I did , and discovered how good a saw the 046 Mag was .... Same chain , Same tree , .. The old stihl bars with the salmon belly and the small tip wern,t like that ...... I,ve been packin that 32" stihl bar around as my spare for 5 years now . If I loose it it won,t bother me much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> . Put a cast bullet in the hole and peen it with a hammer then dress it with a file . Works great .*




Hey, I have some cast bullets.
 
Yeah, I thought I was going to stay at work for the tsunami stuff, it is forecast to be a whoppin' 12 inches when it gets to Crescent City. Our harbor traps the tsunamis, they surge around making a nuisance of themselves.


----------



## mile9socounty

So yeah. Hi. I'm new here. Never ran a saw before in my life. :monkey: I have a Stihl 021 and I mostly cut 30" plus wood. Do you think it could handle a 32" B&C? Also what mods could I do to this turd? Muff mod? Bigger jug and slug? Re-jet the carb? Put a velocity stack on it? How about dogs and a full wrap? 















Just have to stir the shyt pot some more. :spam:


----------



## tramp bushler

Did I miss something ???


----------



## Gologit

tramp bushler said:


> Did I miss something ???



Nope...M9SoCo is just bored. We need to find that kid a job. Or a girl friend. Or something.


----------



## mile9socounty

I have a job. Just have nothing to do on the weekends beside being broke and drunk. As for the girlfriend? A good one it south county is like finding the holy grail.


----------



## Gologit

mile9socounty said:


> I have a job. Just have nothing to do on the weekends beside being broke and drunk. As for the girlfriend? A good one it south county is like finding the holy grail.



A good one _anywhere_ is like finding the Holy Grail. Hang in there.


----------



## mile9socounty

I haven't given up yet. I guess I got off my @ss. I'm converting my Poulan Pro 405 into a 455. Cleaning up the exhaust port. Tons of carbon build up. Not I have to make a jug gasket. It's eating up my time. So is the Coors.


----------



## slowp

I made 2 trips to the gym this weekend. I have come to the conclusion that finding easy firewood is a rare thing.

Yesterday's--close to home, on a sunny hillside, not far to pack, but a beast to split. 
Here's an unflattering picture of The Used Dog. He didn't have his usual happy face on.







Todays spot. A rockpit not far at all to pack or toss the wood to the pickup.
Mostly alder, easy to split and cut. The bad? It was in a rockpit and was put there along with slide debris. There were hidden rocks amongst it! The Barbie Saw's chain had to be filed 4 times! I'm sure a modded 660 would have sliced right through those rocks!





I've driven today's road a lot in the last 3 years. I have it memorized along with all the bumps and slumps. I drove down slowly, about the speed the log trucks went. Memories of last summer's haul came to mind. The close calls with the berry pickers. The truckers on the radio saying they were in a standoff with the pickers, they were NOT going to go out on the outside part of the road to get around the picker. Then relief when the pickers chickened out. 

The "coming down loaded at the SLOW spot"--the dump truck drivers called it a whoopdedoo. The smell of being behind the truck that forgot to hook up his trailer brakes and the front ones were smelly and smoking big time by the time he reached the bottom of the switchbacks. 
Trying not to notice the trailers of logs swaying because of the rough pavement and all the slumpy spots. 

I only had the froo froo pickup, but still went down in second gear. I could make pretend jake brake noises...


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> I made 2 trips to the gym this weekend. I have come to the conclusion that finding easy firewood is a rare thing.
> 
> Yesterday's--close to home, on a sunny hillside, not far to pack, but a beast to split.
> Here's an unflattering picture of The Used Dog. He didn't have his usual happy face on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays spot. A rockpit not far at all to pack or toss the wood to the pickup.
> Mostly alder, easy to split and cut. The bad? It was in a rockpit and was put there along with slide debris. There were hidden rocks amongst it! The Barbie Saw's chain had to be filed 4 times! I'm sure a modded 660 would have sliced right through those rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've driven today's road a lot in the last 3 years. I have it memorized along with all the bumps and slumps. I drove down slowly, about the speed the log trucks went. Memories of last summer's haul came to mind. The close calls with the berry pickers. The truckers on the radio saying they were in a standoff with the pickers, they were NOT going to go out on the outside part of the road to get around the picker. Then relief when the pickers chickened out.
> 
> The "coming down loaded at the SLOW spot"--the dump truck drivers called it a whoopdedoo. The smell of being behind the truck that forgot to hook up his trailer brakes and the front ones were smelly and smoking big time by the time he reached the bottom of the switchbacks.
> Trying not to notice the trailers of logs swaying because of the rough pavement and all the slumpy spots.
> 
> I only had the froo froo pickup, but still went down in second gear. I could make pretend jake brake noises...



Whhhaaaat? You have a wood permit tacked to that load? You don't need no stinking permit. :Eye::Eye:

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## matt9923

I'm no logger but cut up a little bit today. Cutting was quick, splitting wasn't. 






Typical East coaster


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice matt, There's a lot of wood there. Nice saw too. You lucky rascal.


----------



## matt9923

stihl sawing said:


> Nice matt, There's a lot of wood there. Nice saw too. You lucky rascal.



Thanks SS, that was only 3 trees. I got a lot more to take down. I got a patch that's all vines and prickers, PITA to work in but nobody else will do it. I'm just gonna burn it  scraggly trees anyway

Nice having an unlimited supply of hardwood


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> Thanks SS, that was only 3 trees. I got a lot more to take down. I got a patch that's all vines and prickers, PITA to work in but nobody else will do it. I'm just gonna burn it  scraggly trees anyway
> 
> Nice having an unlimited supply of hardwood


What kind of trees are they?


----------



## matt9923

stihl sawing said:


> What kind of trees are they?



90% oak mostly red. lots of maple, and a bunch of who knows but it burns.  

Had a cord of cherry last year form a job. 

I'm spoiled drop it take the good stuff and leave the mess and push it into a pile ant it rots in a year or 2.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I made 2 trips to the gym this weekend. I have come to the conclusion that finding easy firewood is a rare thing.
> 
> Yesterday's--close to home, on a sunny hillside, not far to pack, but a beast to split.
> Here's an unflattering picture of The Used Dog. He didn't have his usual happy face on.



Of course he didn't have a happy face on...he'd rather be in California. There's a wood splitter in California.


----------



## Burvol

That is tangible proof that you work in the woods Slowp. You go cut a load of firewood and you have the sense to put your powersaw in the back of the truck instead of "hanging it out" of the stacks, bar buried, power head out, for everyone to see you'sa been sawin' in them hills, headed back to Sea Tac


----------



## Gologit

Burvol said:


> That is tangible proof that you work in the woods Slowp. You go cut a load of firewood and you have the sense to put your powersaw in the back of the truck instead of "hanging it out" of the stacks, bar buried, power head out, for everyone to see you'sa been sawin' in them hills, headed back to Sea Tac



People do that up there, too? I thought that was just a California thing. I like it when they just throw the saw on top of the load, which usually is piled way too high and isn't tied down. Every once in awhile you'll find a saw, usually road-rashed beyond repair, on the back side of rail crossings or bridge approaches. Lots of pieces of firewood too, usually in the same spot.

But, hey, don't they look COOL with their chainsaw and their firewood going down the road?


----------



## Burvol

Gologit said:


> People do that up there, too? I thought that was just a California thing. I like it when they just throw the saw on top of the load, which usually is piled way too high and isn't tied down. Every once in awhile you'll find a saw, usually road-rashed beyond repair, on the back side of rail crossings or bridge approaches. Lots of pieces of firewood too, usually in the same spot.
> 
> But, hey, don't they look COOL with their chainsaw and their firewood going down the road?



What about the BIG rounds in the firewood units? You know what I'm talking about, the pistols, flare, sweep that are all _butt_ and _heavy_. But hey, that's a 40 inch piece of wood, I better get at it, then saw a round that is 16-18 inches thick  How's your back? But I can get three of them in my truck....Hmm. I think I'll spend four hours dinking aound with three of the heaviest, hardest to split pieces I could find, but they are big! lol

We see it all during firewood season. There is some places that open up and it's nuts like deer season.


----------



## matt9923

Thanks Burvol. Biggest round's in split were 4ft, tilted the splitter up and chunked them up, those are some heavy SOB's, the back wasn't happy with me but its good wood, it was all frozen or I don't think it would have worked. 

The 660 is a year old and it still looks pretty clean surprisingly. That saw with a 32" is a good combo, small saws don't do it for me. 20" she rips right threw the hardwood.


----------



## Burvol

matt9923 said:


> Thanks Burvol. Biggest round's in split were 4ft, tilted the splitter up and chunked them up, those are some heavy SOB's, the back wasn't happy with me but its good wood, it was all frozen or I don't think it would have worked.
> 
> The 660 is a year old and it still looks pretty clean surprisingly. That saw with a 32" is a good combo, small saws don't do it for me. 20" she rips right threw the hardwood.



I've been guilty of cutting some big rounds, but I go for 12" pieces in that stuff. I tend to have more options than others on wood, so I usually hold out until I find some really nice stuff later in the year. 

There is no doubt good wood in some big rounds. I was just pointing out that most of the big rounds in my area are left over from logging. There are short pieces (3-10 feet) sometimes that were bucked out of the butt logs for defect or sweep, or pistol butt, ect. Those are some of the heaviest, crappiest pieces of wood to deal with. They are heavy and split like crap. You should see it when there is some fresh blowdown in firewood areas. Maggots on it quick!


----------



## matt9923

Burvol said:


> I've been guilty of cutting some big rounds, but I go for 12" pieces in that stuff. I tend to have more options than others on wood, so I usually hold out until I find some really nice stuff later in the year.
> 
> There is no doubt good wood in some big rounds. I was just pointing out that most of the big rounds in my area are left over from logging. There are short pieces (3-10 feet) sometimes that were bucked out of the butt logs for defect or sweep, or pistol butt, ect. Those are some of the heaviest, crappiest pieces of wood to deal with. They are heavy and split like crap. You should see it when there is some fresh blowdown in firewood areas. Maggots on it quick!



ohh, when I get to some stuff that aint splitting right I just toss it, I have more then enough but I didn't want to let those rounds go to waist.


----------



## Gologit

*Burvol...*

Yeah, we definitely have an advantage when it comes to picking and choosing wood. Those big rounds look macho in the back of some city guy's pickup but all I can think of is back pain from rasslin' those suckers up there. I'm like you, I'll take that smaller stuff every time. Especially if it's oak or madrone.

I usually make a little deal with the guys on the skidders and they'll roadside some good stuff for me to cut up on the way home. A case of good beer or a package of home-grown steaks really pays off.


----------



## slowp

It never fails. I only cut the stuff that has been sitting a while. This has been on the list for a month. I start and somebody'll show up and start telling me that they were thinking about cutting it. That happened again today. I talked to them a while. Showed them the rocks that were hidden. 
But I'm not cutting that stuff anymore, unless things are desperate and I feel like filing practice. 

Yes, I see the trophy saws all the time. I like to keep mine out of sight, out of mind. That is one item that'll disappear if not locked up. 

The Used Dog told me that he thinks Collyfonia dogs are kind of stuck up and rude.  He prefers his friends up here.

Yes, I do have to have a stinkin' permit. I went by the wood cop on my way in and honked at him.


----------



## Metals406

slowp said:


> It never fails. I only cut the stuff that has been sitting a while. This has been on the list for a month. I start and somebody'll show up and start telling me that they were thinking about cutting it. That happened again today. I talked to them a while. Showed them the rocks that were hidden.
> But I'm not cutting that stuff anymore, unless things are desperate and I feel like filing practice.
> 
> Yes, I see the trophy saws all the time. I like to keep mine out of sight, out of mind. That is one item that'll disappear if not locked up.
> 
> The Used Dog told me that he thinks Collyfonia dogs are kind of stuck up and rude.  He prefers his friends up here.
> 
> Yes, I do have to have a stinkin' permit. I went by the wood cop on my way in and honked at him.



LOL. . . Just funnin' with ya slowp.

I may have found a way to nab some hardwoods from the city here (all legal like). . . I'll be like a pig in poo burning hardwoods instead of Larch or Fir.

I've never burnt the hard stuff before, and I'm excited to see what the hubbub is all about.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Yeah, we definitely have an advantage when it comes to picking and choosing wood. Those big rounds look macho in the back of some city guy's pickup but all I can think of is back pain from rasslin' those suckers up there. I'm like you, I'll take that smaller stuff every time. Especially if it's oak or madrone.
> 
> I usually make a little deal with the guys on the skidders and they'll roadside some good stuff for me to cut up on the way home. A case of good beer or a package of home-grown steaks really pays off.



I like trees 12"-14" on the butt. . . Most of the tree you can burn in rounds.

Less splitting and it burns longer.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> The Used Dog told me that he thinks Collyfonia dogs are kind of stuck up and rude.  He prefers his friends up here.



LOL...Yeah, the little rat dog thugs weren't very welcoming were they? I've been encouraging them to take long naps out in the back yard...maybe the vultures will think they died and carry them off.


----------



## mile9socounty

Well I got the jug and slug completely changed over on my 405/455. Had it running for a couple minutes. Needs a carb kit and I also had to change out the fuel cap. Not bad for only tinkering around for a couple of hours.


----------



## slowp

There was also a rat dog on the loose in Willows. It ran at poor Benny all scary like. Ben remained Ghandi like because he was more interested in the little rat dog's tennis ball. Which made the rat dog go away.


----------



## 056 kid

slowp said:


> I made 2 trips to the gym this weekend. I have come to the conclusion that finding easy firewood is a rare thing.
> 
> Yesterday's--close to home, on a sunny hillside, not far to pack, but a beast to split.
> Here's an unflattering picture of The Used Dog. He didn't have his usual happy face on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays spot. A rockpit not far at all to pack or toss the wood to the pickup.
> Mostly alder, easy to split and cut. The bad? It was in a rockpit and was put there along with slide debris. There were hidden rocks amongst it! The Barbie Saw's chain had to be filed 4 times! I'm sure a modded 660 would have sliced right through those rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've driven today's road a lot in the last 3 years. I have it memorized along with all the bumps and slumps. I drove down slowly, about the speed the log trucks went. Memories of last summer's haul came to mind. The close calls with the berry pickers. The truckers on the radio saying they were in a standoff with the pickers, they were NOT going to go out on the outside part of the road to get around the picker. Then relief when the pickers chickened out.
> 
> The "coming down loaded at the SLOW spot"--the dump truck drivers called it a whoopdedoo. The smell of being behind the truck that forgot to hook up his trailer brakes and the front ones were smelly and smoking big time by the time he reached the bottom of the switchbacks.
> Trying not to notice the trailers of logs swaying because of the rough pavement and all the slumpy spots.
> 
> I only had the froo froo pickup, but still went down in second gear. I could make pretend jake brake noises...



that looks like the, "chopping firewood is NOT going on a walk lady" expression. I miss my dogs, all of them are used. Thats the only way to own a dog, find em on the street or get them from the doggy auschwitz. . .


----------



## tramp bushler

You should take up predator calling and shooting !!!!


----------



## slowp

056 kid said:


> that looks like the, "chopping firewood is NOT going on a walk lady" expression. I miss my dogs, all of them are used. Thats the only way to own a dog, find em on the street or get them from the doggy auschwitz. . .



Nope, that was, "I don't want to hold still for a photo." The model was being 
snooty. Since it got quite warm, probably what Collyfonia SHOULD be this time of year, he wanted to stay in the shade. He's a 40 degrees dog.


----------



## slowp

After cutting that alder, with the hidden rocks in it, I needed a new chain. So I went to the adoption center for Twinkle and The Barbie Saw, and got some. There was the happy sound of saws running (outside) in the adoption center. They are not as well known as their famous northern neighbor, but are also a good saw place to go. I think they have every model of Stihl on display too. 






Tomorrow might be a rough day. So I needed some new socks to make it nicer. I went to the famous place because they know not everybody has big feet and carry medium sizes. They were busy. I did not hear saws running here. 





I'm lucky to live in an area that has two great saw shops.


----------



## mdavlee

[QUOTEI'm lucky to live in an area that has two great saw shops.[/QUOTE]

I wish we had shops like that around here.


----------



## Greystoke

*Madsens*



slowp said:


> After cutting that alder, with the hidden rocks in it, I needed a new chain. So I went to the adoption center for Twinkle and The Barbie Saw, and got some. There was the happy sound of saws running (outside) in the adoption center. They are not as well known as their famous northern neighbor, but are also a good saw place to go. I think they have every model of Stihl on display too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow might be a rough day. So I needed some new socks to make it nicer. I went to the famous place because they know not everybody has big feet and carry medium sizes. They were busy. I did not hear saws running here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lucky to live in an area that has two great saw shops.




I heard the new Madsens shop is pretty big. Last time I was in there was just before they built it. I bought a Silvey Pro Sharp, and A Modified 394...over $2,000 bucks. I tried to get old Sam Madsen to cut me a break, and the best he could do was a sale price on the saw. Good guys though, and I hope they are surviving with the economy on the down. I wish I had all the money that I ever spent at that place!


----------



## fmaglin

slowp said:


> After cutting that alder, with the hidden rocks in it, I needed a new chain. So I went to the adoption center for Twinkle and The Barbie Saw, and got some. There was the happy sound of saws running (outside) in the adoption center. They are not as well known as their famous northern neighbor, but are also a good saw place to go. I think they have every model of Stihl on display too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow might be a rough day. So I needed some new socks to make it nicer. I went to the famous place because they know not everybody has big feet and carry medium sizes. They were busy. I did not hear saws running here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lucky to live in an area that has two great saw shops.


I've bought mail order from Madsen's a few times, now I know what their place looks like. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## hammerlogging

mdavlee said:


> [QUOTEI'm lucky to live in an area that has two great saw shops.



I wish we had shops like that around here.[/QUOTE]

I'd pretty well say that is my shop, I buy saw parts, mix, and bar oil locally. Otherwise, its a phone call and shipping and Madsens is on the way. But, I've heard theres a big sawshop near Beckley or Mt. Hope, can't remember the name, you can bet it wont have all the real faller equip like you can get from madsens.


----------



## hammerlogging

tarzanstree said:


> I wish I had all the money that I ever spent at that place!



as does my wife, the money I've spent!


----------



## mdavlee

It must be in Mt Hope. I haven't found nothing big in Beckley. I do buy some stuff from madsens and baileys.


----------



## mile9socounty

Well I finally got around to uploading some pictures. These two were taken Sept. 6th. Like it says on the clocl. It was at the local bar. The owner had made a couple requests for some dried up pecker poles for the bar top rails. Well, he decided that he wanted to have a 45 degree in it. So take a look and see. 











It was the only saw I had in the truck. Plus though, I was given quiet a few free drinks that night.


----------



## slowp

It does look better in the AFTER photo. Hmmmm. I can see a future in home decorating.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## mile9socounty

The bar top turned out pretty nice. Sanded the pecker poles down and varnished them up. Damn good. But then the bar shut down in November. So no more local bar.


----------



## Greystoke

I love chainsaw carpentry...good job!


----------



## forestryworks

Based on them red eyes of yours in that pic you givin the bar the evil eye


----------



## mile9socounty

Evil eyeing the bar eh? Nice. I miss that place. It was only a 5 minute stump from the house when I lived in town. Good nights there.


----------



## RandyMac

Neighborhood bars are a thing of the past here, they went with the Mom and Pop grocerystores.
I knew some wonderfull dives, there was one in Eureka, west of Broadway, at the edge of a sawmill's cold deck, Alton at Hwy 36 was where I tossed my cousin through a window, my Bro and I were asked to leave and never come from the Sawblade.

So, youngster, did you bag a hippy, or did you watch court tv?


----------



## GASoline71

There is only one tavern left in my home town. The "Timber Tavern" is still a dump, with great food and shady characters everywhere. 

The "Spar Pole Pub" went all yuppie and turned in to a cocktail lounge, and it went south from there. Now I think it's an Italian restaraunt.

I got tossed over the bar at the Timber back in my younger days...  

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf

GASoline71 said:


> There is only one tavern left in my home town. The "Timber Tavern" is still a dump, with great food and shady characters everywhere.
> 
> The "Spar Pole Pub" went all yuppie and turned in to a cocktail lounge, and it went south from there. Now I think it's an Italian restaraunt.
> 
> I got tossed over the bar at the Timber back in my younger days...
> 
> Gary



Woulda liked to see the guy who could throw you over a bar must been a couple big guys. We stihl got the City hall saloon in Cumberland its Rotaxs favorite hang out when I see the predator truck parked i stop by and visit and drink a lotta coke a cola.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Neighborhood bars are a thing of the past here, they went with the Mom and Pop grocerystores.
> I knew some wonderfull dives, there was one in Eureka, west of Broadway, at the edge of a sawmill's cold deck, Alton at Hwy 36 was where I tossed my cousin through a window, my Bro and I were asked to leave and never come from the Sawblade.



LOL...How 'bout Covelo on a Saturday night? The Ivanhoe in Ferndale? Or any place on 2nd Street in Eureka before the yippies discovered it?


----------



## slowp

I heard scary stories about the Ishy Pishy Club in Orleans. 

Locally, the Blue Spruce has been changed so kids can come in, as has the Big Bottom.


----------



## Gologit

'Nuff said?


----------



## forestryworks

Gologit said:


> 'Nuff said?



Well said.


----------



## Metals406

I like your license plate holder Bob!


----------



## Greystoke

Nice


----------



## RandyMac

I get it now, Bob is working on the truck, I thought he was draggin' a dead yuppy.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> I get it now, Bob is working on the truck, I thought he was draggin' a dead yuppy.


----------



## slowp

Fun with trailer hitches? At least you can't blame it on the road up here this time!


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Fun with trailer hitches? At least you can't blame it on the road up here this time!



"Fun" with trailer wiring. Figured it was only fair to the other motorists to have turn signals and brake lites that actually worked on our little trash trailer.

One of those fifteen minute jobs that winds up taking all morning, a trip to town for parts, every tool you have, three bandaids, and the complete demolition of my patience and normal good humor.

The trailer lites work. They damn well better.


----------



## joesawer

Gologit said:


> "Fun" with trailer wiring. Figured it was only fair to the other motorists to have turn signals and brake lites that actually worked on our little trash trailer.
> 
> One of those fifteen minute jobs that winds up taking all morning, a trip to town for parts, every tool you have, three bandaids, and the complete demolition of my patience and normal good humor.
> 
> The trailer lites work. They damn well better.





The last one of those I had, after it was all said and done it was just a bad ground!


----------



## Jacob J.

mile9socounty said:


> The bar top turned out pretty nice. Sanded the pecker poles down and varnished them up. Damn good. But then the bar shut down in November. So no more local bar.



Didn't Larry sell that place? Or is it completely gone?


----------



## hammerlogging

Last winter during off times I built these pants, $27 double knee logger jeans one size too big, and the guts from a fellow fallers wore (just tore up outsides, briken buckles, etc.)out full wrap chaps- I sewed them in. They are great, offer more protection than the inside pants inserts, I figure they're legal. They are a little warm and may just wear the Madsen's jeans and inserts during the warmer part of the summer. They were a little itchy at first but that was over by the end of the first day.


----------



## forestryworks

hammerlogging said:


> Last winter during off times I built these pants, $27 double knee logger jeans one size too big, and the guts from a fellow fallers wore (just tore up outsides, briken buckles, etc.)out full wrap chaps- I sewed them in. They are great, offer more protection than the inside pants inserts, I figure they're legal. They are a little warm and may just wear the Madsen's jeans and inserts during the warmer part of the summer. They were a little itchy at first but that was over by the end of the first day.



Looks good


----------



## hammerlogging

*and a poem*

This is a poem I like by Gary Snyder, he is Jaffe from Darma Bums by Kerouac. My regards, to Mr. Snyder, his publisher, and all, I submit this without permission but hope to share this good work.


_______________________________________________
*Why Log Truck Drivers Rise
Earlier than Students of Zen*



In the high seat, before-dawn dark,
Polished hubs gleam
And the shiny diesel stack
Warms and flutters
Up the Tyler Road grade
To the logging on Poorman creek.
Thirty miles of dust.


There is no other life.

________________________________________________________

I bet I have up to 3 more weeks bucking up heli wood before we're really back into the thick of felling timber. I am looking forward to getting back to felling, but this is good work, rather educational, and easy on the body, a fine change for a spell.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## slowp

Did you sew those on by hand or by machine?


----------



## hammerlogging

I sewed them by hand, I tacked them in place with heavy duty thread loops all around and then backed that up with 3" long spans of regular thread, all along the edges. The best thing about this sewing strategy is that it doesn't all go to crap if one part wears out cause there are lots of parts knotted in individually, and I think its easier and faster.


----------



## fmaglin

hammerlogging said:


> I sewed them by hand, I tacked them in place with heavy duty thread loops all around and then backed that up with 3" long spans of regular thread, all along the edges. The best thing about this sewing strategy is that it doesn't all go to crap if one part wears out cause there are lots of parts knotted in individually, and I think its easier and faster.


Nice job Joe!


----------



## slowp

Since I've been not wandering about much, and since things might get real busy in a couple of months, I decided to go for a hike in the backyard. The Used Dog, AKA Scarnose, chose his heaviest, biggest squeaktoy to pack along. I took it away as we started up the long grade, thinking that he might need to breathe harder. Anyway, here he is at the first rest stop.







Some of Bob's friends were waiting for us on top of the first knob. I couldn't get them in focus. But they are buzzards.







We continued on with our wandering and ended up on a not too old landing on top of another hill. I had binoculars along so sat down on a stump figuring out how to launch cows on a catapult a few miles across the river. 

There is a group camp over there that looked so neatly laid out. The little blue portapotties were spaced just so. It is a place where the Society for Creative Anachronism? SCA holds gatherings. They are medeival reenactors.
I thought launching cows would be true to that era. I'd wear my plastic viking hat while doing so. But it is a bit far. 

So, it is back to planning a Viking raid from the river using authentic plastic kayaks. :biggrinbounce2:

We wandered back. I gave The Used Dog his toy as it was mostly downhill except where I took a wrong turn and ended up at a swamp. We backtracked and took the correct way back. Bob's friends had left.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Since I've been not wandering about much, and since things might get real busy in a couple of months, I decided to go for a hike in the backyard. The Used Dog, AKA Scarnose, chose his heaviest, biggest squeaktoy to pack along. I took it away as we started up the long grade, thinking that he might need to breathe harder. Anyway, here he is at the first rest stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of Bob's friends were waiting for us on top of the first knob. I couldn't get them in focus. But they are buzzards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We continued on with our wandering and ended up on a not too old landing on top of another hill. I had binoculars along so sat down on a stump figuring out how to launch cows on a catapult a few miles across the river.
> 
> There is a group camp over there that looked so neatly laid out. The little blue portapotties were spaced just so. It is a place where the Society for Creative Anachronism? SCA holds gatherings. They are medeival reenactors.
> I thought launching cows would be true to that era. I'd wear my plastic viking hat while doing so. But it is a bit far.
> 
> So, it is back to planning a Viking raid from the river using authentic plastic kayaks. :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> We wandered back. I gave The Used Dog his toy as it was mostly downhill except where I took a wrong turn and ended up at a swamp. We backtracked and took the correct way back. Bob's friends had left.



Hmmmm...so that's where our buzzard flock went. Keep 'em. Oregon Grown got pretty good at sniping them with a BB gun but when she started talking about a night scope I had to draw the line.


----------



## 056 kid

The used dog is looking fine, that is good..

Looks like he really gets around judging by his short nailed tight paws. . .


----------



## slowp

Goodness. A Winter Storm Warning is on this morning. Windy and low snowy. Sigh. Back to the heavy rubber caulks.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Goodness. A Winter Storm Warning is on this morning. Windy and low snowy. Sigh. Back to the heavy rubber caulks.



Keep that stuff up there if you can. We're into the 70s here with a good north wind that will start drying things out. A week of this kind of weather and everybody will be working again. We have some guys who haven't worked since last Thanksgiving and they are definitely ready to go.


----------



## Greystoke

slowp said:


> Goodness. A Winter Storm Warning is on this morning. Windy and low snowy. Sigh. Back to the heavy rubber caulks.



Don't worry, fore too long you will be having to soak the Kuliens to get the salt out of em!


----------



## slowp

Too nasty wind wise to go out to the woods. I gave up and came home. 
Maybe tomorrow. :bang:


----------



## Greystoke

slowp said:


> Too nasty wind wise to go out to the woods. I gave up and came home.
> Maybe tomorrow. :bang:



Ahh, a wind day every now and again is a good thing


----------



## slowp

I ran around the woods in a rain, snow, sun storm today. The elk left tracks in the light snow which made it easier to figure out the ways to cover ground. Our elk make good choices in trail layout. I saw 9 of the beasts today. 

It is cold. Feels like November. I now have the woodstove going and cranked up. It is almost time to turn on the ceiling fan and LET THERE BE WARMTH!


----------



## madhatte

I worked right through the cold. It's quiet behind the firing ranges when nobody's shooting.


----------



## Gologit

Since this is the last Saturday I'll have off 'til winter and Bailey's is having the Grand Opening of their retail store today would anyone like to take a wild guess where I'm headed?

If you hear any loud noises from down this way it will be my checkbook exploding.


----------



## fmaglin

Gologit said:


> Since this is the last Saturday I'll have off 'til winter and Bailey's is having the Grand Opening of their retail store today would anyone like to take a wild guess where I'm headed?
> 
> If you hear any loud noises from down this way it will be my checkbook exploding.


If I were going with ya, the only loud noise would be my wife exploding.


----------



## Greystoke

Gologit said:


> Since this is the last Saturday I'll have off 'til winter and Bailey's is having the Grand Opening of their retail store today would anyone like to take a wild guess where I'm headed?
> 
> If you hear any loud noises from down this way it will be my checkbook exploding.



Shall I send you my list? Oh yeah...I forgot, it is my wish list Have fun!


----------



## madhatte

Did my Pack Test today in a torrential downpour which ended as soon as I was done. Oh, well, at least I didn't get all sweaty.


----------



## slowp

Some pictures from one of the most relaxing non alcoholic things to do. Sometimes when I'm driving home after kayaking, I'm so relaxed that it feels like I've been swilling. 

Today's new rule? Everytime I take out the camera for a picture, the wind will pick up. Got some good pictures of osprey butts. 

This is a reservoir close to home--6 miles. The only powerboats are people fishing. There are a lot of stumps, snags and floating logs to dodge so the waterskiers stay away. So, it makes for a good paddle. Like most places around here, the wind picks up in the afternoon. I coasted in on whitecaps.
I took out my slow, but fun boat because I wanted to take some photos. The first thing I had to do was land it on the swimming beach and adjust the foot pedals. I guess I must have had some long legged person in it last. My toes were barely touching the pedals. 

Here are some photos of the scenery and such. You can see that we grow trees here, and harvest them too. 











I got this picture of an Osprey butt. They were building a nest in that tree.
















Birds seen today were osprey, seagulls, ducks, redtail hawks and various little birds. Oh, a vulture guided me back into the dock.  The ospreys were yarding in sticks and building a nest. It looked similar to how a helicopter yards logs. The one I watched brought in a long stick and swung it right in. 

When I got back in, I saw some folks I knew with really nice boats. Mine looks kind of ratty, but it has been around longer and also been in more water and a few "adventures".

Now, I have to unload the gear. The Grapple Cat was using that boat for a bed!


----------



## Gologit

*Ponderosa snag*

Thought I'd resurrect this thread. I did this today, pro bono for the Land Trust, the same place Slowp helped me on her "vacation". It had to be done on a Sunday 'cause there's no people around and I had to drop the tree across the road.





Bug kill...dead to the top.







Nice size and a bit of lean.






Had to lay it down just right. They're fussy about leave trees and collateral damage.


----------



## RandyMac

Is that when that "weggie" shot occurred?


----------



## Gologit

*A little more*





No damage to the leave trees. Some days you get lucky.





The fun is over, now it's time to _work_. I cut this mostly in 10s for a portable mill that will turn the wood into siding. There was quite a bit of bluestain and the bark sloughed off when it hit the ground.






Good picture of the bluestain. It wanders all through the wood. It makes for poor structural lumber but beautiful 1" siding.


----------



## Gologit

*Even more...I'm bored and there's nothing on TV that won't cost me IQ points watching*





The bark came off in big chunks...this tree was definitely done for. 






Our neighbor came out to watch. He's 85 and still runs saw once in awhile.





My favorite part of the day. Photos and lunch courtesy of my wife.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Is that when that "weggie" shot occurred?


 
Probably. Beware a wife with a digital camera...and a weird sense of humor. Good cook, though.


----------



## Sport Faller

Dang that was a helluva pickle, nice shot too!


----------



## Metals406

He puts it thru the posts! GOAL! :msp_tongue:

That's a tight shot there Bob. . . Pretty good work for a greenhorn.


----------



## Metals406

Hey! Them'r the earplugs I wear! By far the most comfortable of all the ones I've tried.


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> He puts it thru the posts! GOAL! :msp_tongue:
> 
> That's a tight shot there Bob. . . Pretty good work for a greenhorn.


 
Wellllllll, I gotta fess up. It had a pretty good lean that way and since I didn't know how much of the wood was still good and how it would hold I just gunned it for the gap. It's not as narrow as it looks, either. There was actually a couple of feet on each side.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Hey! Them'r the earplugs I wear! By far the most comfortable of all the ones I've tried.


 
HUH! WHAT?

beer jugs? why would Bob have a CamelBak full of beer?


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Wellllllll, I gotta fess up. It had a pretty good lean that way and since I didn't know how much of the wood was still good and how it would hold I just gunned it for the gap. It's not as narrow as it looks, either. There was actually a couple of feet on each side.


 
Well, I still say good job anywho. . . Them shots aren't too easy to make, a little off on the gun one way or the other and you're banging up leave trees. Put'n a 3' tree through a 7' hole takes more than dumb luck.


----------



## paccity

hows the hand doing bob? nice job.


----------



## slowp

I hope that was not the Woodland Creatures hardhat. If so, looks like you've been abusing it! Where is the stinkeye emoticon???


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> hows the hand doing bob? nice job.


 
The hand is much better. I go back to work, officially anyway, in another week.


----------



## forestryworks

Hooray Ponderosa!

Good work there, Bob


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I hope that was not the Woodland Creatures hardhat. If so, looks like you've been abusing it! Where is the stinkeye emoticon???


 
Fear not, fair lady....that's the _old_ hat. I'm saving the one you sent me, minus the cutesy little fuzzy-bunnies, elves, and other assorted weirdness, for special occasions.


----------



## Rounder

I actually took a day off. A new U-joint and new tires for the carry-all. Had to be done. Kind of excited about the new tires....the mud is unreal on the way to the blocks. You could sculpt a bowl before you left, and by the time you got to the motel it'd be ready for soup. I will bring the camera this week. - Sam


----------



## Metals406

mtsamloggit said:


> I actually took a day off. A new U-joint and new tires for the carry-all. Had to be done. Kind of excited about the new tires....the mud is unreal on the way to the blocks. You could sculpt a bowl before you left, and by the time you got to the motel it'd be ready for soup. I will bring the camera this week. - Sam


 
Sam, unless you've already committed to tires, you should try these remolded like I just got for my truck. They have the "workhorse" pattern, and are studable. I saved a crapload of money, and they're good tires.

Ordered them from Ohio, and they got here in a few days. There's also a place closer, in SD, that seem to make a mean tire.


----------



## Rounder

I've heard of that Nate, but the tires are already on the truck and they were able to find a good tire with a narrow footprint that still fit the damn 10" wide rims some chucklehead put on the truck. Shaved about 2" of width off from the previous tires. Thanks though - Sam


----------

